# Proverbes et expressions en tout genre



## Finn_Atlas (21 Décembre 2002)

Vu que beaucoup d'entre vous se délectent à signer par de jolies et parfois pourries (je ne citerais pas de noms !) citations, je me suis dit que l'on pourrait en répertorier quelques unes ici.

Voilà, allez-y


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Décembre 2002)

Le sage invente l'engrenage, le fou y met son doigt.


----------



## KARL40 (21 Décembre 2002)

Quand je vins au monde je pleurais.
Chaque jour me montre pourquoi


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Décembre 2002)

Dans lavie on partage toujours la merde. Jamais le pognon


----------



## toph (21 Décembre 2002)

A trop manger sa mère, on devient orphelin.


----------



## KARL40 (21 Décembre 2002)

Un de perdu, un de perdu !!


----------



## Nephou (21 Décembre 2002)

Ma citation favorite est de


			
				moi a dit:
			
		

> il est des citations dont on se passerait


©1998 Benoît Launay


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Décembre 2002)

Pas de bras, pas de chocolat


----------



## KARL40 (21 Décembre 2002)

Les miroirs feraient bien de réfléchir avant de renvoyer les images


----------



## Alex666 (21 Décembre 2002)

l'omme qui pisse contre le vent mouille sa chemise


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Décembre 2002)

un homme sans un autre homme n'est plus un homme.
Victor Hugo (il était gay Victor ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## iSimon (21 Décembre 2002)

"Rien ne sert de courir, ça sert à rien du tout"
©Jean-Marie B.


----------



## barbarella (21 Décembre 2002)

C'est une erreur de croire que les femmes ne peuvent garder un secret. Elles le peuvent, seulement elles s'y mettent à plusieurs.
Sacha Guitry


----------



## barbarella (21 Décembre 2002)

Une de saison: 
Vent en novembre, Noël en décembre.


----------



## Nephou (21 Décembre 2002)

suivi de
« Noël au scanner, Pâques au cimetierre ! » 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pierre Desproges


----------



## jeanba3000 (21 Décembre 2002)

les coups et les douleurs ne se discutent pas


----------



## barbarella (21 Décembre 2002)

Mieux vaut être riche et bien portant, que pauvre et malade.


----------



## barbarella (21 Décembre 2002)

La culture c'est comme la confiture, moins en on a plus on l'étale.

(je ne cite pas les auteurs de toutes ces citations, soit je ne m'en souviens pas, soit je ne les ai jamais connus)


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (21 Décembre 2002)

Tant va la cruche à l'eau, qu'a la fin elle se mouille .. (ou un truc dans le genre)

@+


Guillaume


----------



## barbarella (21 Décembre 2002)

Le bonheur, c'est simple comme un coup de fil.


----------



## barbarella (21 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr />* un Homme sans un autre Homme n'est plus un Homme.
Victor Hugo (il était gay Victor ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)  *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est la majuscule qui change tout


----------



## Zitoune (21 Décembre 2002)

Celle-là est sympa aussi : "Instruits par l'expérience, les vieilles gens sont soupçonneux (Grévisse, p. 64, éd. 1990)"


=&gt; Mais il faudrait que WebOlivier nous dise de qui c'est...


----------



## macinside (21 Décembre 2002)

(air méfiant)


----------



## Zitoune (21 Décembre 2002)

?





Puis


----------



## WebOliver (21 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Zitoune:</font><hr />* Celle-là est sympa aussi : "Instruits par l'expérience, les vieilles gens sont soupçonneux (Grévisse, p. 64, éd. 1990)"


=&gt; Mais il faudrait que WebOlivier nous dise de qui c'est...  *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est une longue histoire... Il y a quelques années lors de mon apprentissage de typographe, on avait un cours de français et on utilisait _Le Grévisse_ pour la grammaire. On était tombé sur cette phrase dans ce manuel de grammaire avec un pote et ça nous avait en quelque sorte marqué. Et depuis c'est resté, et chaque fois que l'on se voit, on se rappelle à nos bons souvenirs et on se lance cette phrase, dont on a pas vraiment saisi le sens... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est une particularité du mot _gens_ qui est presque toujours féminin. Sauf dans de rares cas comme _De nombreux gens de lettres_ ou _Certains gens d'affaires_. Et dans la phrase citée plus haut (_instruits_ et pas _instruites_)... Et pour la règle: les adjectifs qui ne précèdent _gens_ que par inversion restent au masculin.

Voilà voilà pour le petit cours de grammaire...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Décembre 2002)

Oui, merci c'est çà !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'savais bien qu'y avait un truc qui allait pas !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Décembre 2002)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Mieux vaut être riche et bien portant, que pauvre et malade.   *



C'est du Coluche (les 2)

Merci WebOlivier pour ce petit cours de grammaire très interessant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tant va la cruche à l'eau qu'elle se casse (et non pas elle se mouille, narf, narf ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Yip (21 Décembre 2002)

Trop de sommeil nuit.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Décembre 2002)

Une autre de Coluche :

"Dieu en créant le monde a dit : il y aura des gens petits, il y aura des gros, il y aura des pauvres, il y aura des riches, il y aura des beaux, il y aura des moches, et tous seront égaux.
Il y aura même des gens pauvres, petits, gros, bêtes et noirs mais pour eux çà sera dur."


----------



## camisol (21 Décembre 2002)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> * "Instruits par l'expérience, les vieilles gens sont soupçonneux (Grévisse, p. 64, éd. 1990)"  *



Ce à quoi l'on pourrait opposer :

Forts de leur insouciance, les jeunes gens sont bienheureux" (Dictionnaire de l'A.G.P.L.E.V.F.B.F, an VIII, p. 12543).


----------



## maousse (21 Décembre 2002)

_La pression est bonne pour la santé, surtout quand on la boit ._


----------



## TheLittleLebowski (21 Décembre 2002)

_Il y a de plus en plus d'étrangers dans le monde._ Desproges


----------



## toph (21 Décembre 2002)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> * La pression est bonne pour la santé, surtout quand on la boit . *



c'est de mackie


----------



## barbarella (21 Décembre 2002)

Il est très curieux de constater que dans l'armée, les statistiques le prouvent, la mortalité augmente bizarrement en temps de guerre.

Alphonse Allais


----------



## bebert (21 Décembre 2002)

Une autre de Coluche :
"L'avantage de la télé sur la radio c'est que les parasites on les voit !"


----------



## DeRayOdileDeRay (21 Décembre 2002)

La météo est une science qui prédit le temps qu'il aurais dus faire


----------



## macator (21 Décembre 2002)

HEU.... le feu sa mouille et l'eau sa brûle..... enfin je croit


----------



## tomtom (22 Décembre 2002)

Partir, c'est mourir un peu ...
Mais mourir, c'est partir beaucoup !
_Alphonse Allais_


----------



## barbarella (22 Décembre 2002)

Mourir est un manque de savoir vivre


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Décembre 2002)

Faîtes gaffe que çà devienne pas trop déprimant (la mort, pfftttt !)


----------



## barbarella (23 Décembre 2002)

Ce n'est pas la mort qui est déprimante, c'est l'idée que les vivants s'en font.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Décembre 2002)

Pierre qui roule n'amasse pas maousse ( _proverbe tanzanien)_ )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Décembre 2002)

Vin couché, champagne debout ( _proverbe foquennien_ )


----------



## Macthieu (24 Décembre 2002)

Recherchez la liberté et devenez esclave de vos désirs. Recherchez la discipline et trouvez votre liberté.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Décembre 2002)

"Les Britanniques et les Américains sont séparés par la même langue." (George Bernard Shaw).


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Décembre 2002)

Personne en aurait une petite en rapport avec Noël ?
Allez à votre bon coeur !

.....et Joyeux Noël à tous et à toutes (y a des filles sur ce forum au fait ? à part deray ?)


----------



## Deckard (24 Décembre 2002)

"La derniere fois que j'ai pénétré une femme c'était en visitant la Statue de la Liberté"

Woody Allen


----------



## barbarella (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> Personne en aurait une petite en rapport avec Noël ?
Allez à votre bon coeur !<hr /></blockquote>

Noël aux balcons, Pâques aux tisons.

</font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
.....et Joyeux Noël à tous et à toutes (y a des filles sur ce forum au fait ? à part deray ?)  <hr /></blockquote>

Oui, plusieurs même


----------



## nato kino (24 Décembre 2002)

« _Faut pas être superstitieux, ça porte malheur !!_ »


----------



## aricosec (24 Décembre 2002)

_ on peut le faire,OUI ,oui on peut !_


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2002)

« Qui trop embrase, mal éteint. », Néron.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Décembre 2002)

...Quand tu poses une question à un technocrate, et bien quand il t'a répondu, tu sais plus la question que tu as posé !!! (Coluche)
...Tu expédies tous les technocrates dans le Sahara et bien, dans 5 ans, ils sont obligés d'acheter du sable ailleurs !!! (Coluche)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Décembre 2002)

"Quand tu sais pas répondre à une question, pose une autre question" (Rabbi Jacob)


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Décembre 2002)

Oh oui ! fouette moi !!

Jacques Chazot.


----------



## krystof (27 Décembre 2002)

J'ai les grattes qui m'boule.

Philippe Candeloro


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Décembre 2002)

Je ne sais pas, je ne sais plus, tout est si flou...

M. FARMER


----------



## krystof (27 Décembre 2002)

J'ai pété mon MI. Quelqu'un aurait un MI ?

Guy Béart


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Décembre 2002)

Non, moi je casse jamais.

J. Pastorius


----------



## krystof (27 Décembre 2002)

C'est quoi la tonalité  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Frédéric Chateau


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Décembre 2002)

C'est tergal.

Sacha Distel.


----------



## krystof (27 Décembre 2002)

J'en tire les conséquences, et décide de me retirer de la vie politique française


Lionel


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Décembre 2002)

J'existe merde !!!!!!

Denise Fabre.


----------



## krystof (27 Décembre 2002)

Ne me faîtes pas rire


Sheila


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Décembre 2002)

Y en a que ça fait rire ?

BHL


----------



## krystof (27 Décembre 2002)

Prout

Michael Youn


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Décembre 2002)

Tagada tsoin tsoin, zimbamboum...

Simon Philipps


----------



## krystof (27 Décembre 2002)

Z'avez vos papiers

Nico


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Décembre 2002)

Et pourquoi moi ?

Jean MOULIN


----------



## krystof (27 Décembre 2002)

Est-ce que sucer, c'est tromper ?

Thierry Ardisson


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2002)

« Comment ? »

Ludwig Van Beethoven

(Oui, je fais mes courses chez Desproges.)


----------



## maousse (27 Décembre 2002)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Pierre qui roule n'amasse pas maousse ( proverbe tanzanien) )  *



_Quand Stone l'a dit, Charden l'a entendu...._ (proverbe druckerien, une belle espèce, celle-là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## krystof (27 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* La culture c'est comme la confiture, moins en on a plus on l'étale.
*<hr /></blockquote>

On peut remplacer la confiture par de la margarine ?


----------



## krystof (27 Décembre 2002)

Refais-moi voir ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ray Charles


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Décembre 2002)

Encore une citation de Ray Charles (authentique celle là...), répondant à un journaliste qui lui disait que sa vie avait du être trés dure :

"C'est vrai, je suis aveugle, j'ai été pauvre, j'ai pris des drogues, mais au fond j'ai eu du bol...j'aurai pu être noir..."


----------



## krystof (27 Décembre 2002)

Qui a éteint la lumière ?

Gilbert Montagné


----------



## krystof (27 Décembre 2002)

Tant qu'un peuple doit obéir et qu'il obéit, il fait bien...
Sitôt qu'il peut soulever le joug et qu'il le soulève, il fait mieux.

(ma préférée)
J.J. Rousseau


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr />* Tant qu'un peuple doit obéir et qu'il obéit, il fait bien...
Sitôt qu'il peut soulever le joug et qu'il le soulève, il fait mieux.

(ma préférée)
J.J. Rousseau   *<hr /></blockquote>

Clap clap

Je l'ai pas lu en entier le code Rousseau, j'ai raté les meilleurs passages apparemment !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Décembre 2002)

Grrr, arrrrrhhhh ouaaahhh ourrrrr kaouuuarrrrrrhhhh ( _La Guerre du Feu)_ )


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2002)

Et merde, encore raté...

Icard


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr />* Et merde, encore raté...

Icard   *<hr /></blockquote>

Je crois que c'était plutôt "et merde, c'est raté" : il n'a fait qu'un seul essai !

Et puis c'est Icare pas Icard. Tu as peut-être confondu avec Frank Picard !


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2002)

Risque pas, jamais de sport...

A mon avis j'ai plutôt confondu avec Ricard.

Et c'est vrai, il n'a fait qu'un essai le pauvre...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Décembre 2002)

Scrabble : Jeu où le Q vaut encore 
plus cher que dans la vie de tous les 
jours.

[ Jacques Sternberg ]


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr />* Personne en aurait une petite en rapport avec Noël ?
Allez à votre bon coeur !

....  *<hr /></blockquote>

Bon, bah comme on dit : on n'est jamais mieux servi que par soi-même, alors, voilà quelque chose de circonstances.

La plus grande surprise du matin de 
Noël c'est de lire : "piles non 
fournies" sur l'emballage.

[ Anonyme ]


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Décembre 2002)

Encore une :

Quand on va dans un bureau de 
poste et qu'on voit comment les 
employés des P.T.T. manipulent les 
colis, on comprend mieux pourquoi 
le Père Noël tient à apporter ses 
cadeaux lui-même.

[ Marie-Lyse Aston ]


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Décembre 2002)

Une dernière et puis à vous maintenant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il y a quatre âges dans la vie de 
l'homme :
- celui où il croit au Père Noël ;
- celui où il ne croit plus au Père 
Noël ;
- celui où il est le Père Noël ;
- celui où il ressemble au Père Noël.

[ Anonyme ]


----------



## Macthieu (28 Décembre 2002)

L'éducation n'est pas un substitut de l'intelligence. Cette qualité élusive ne peut être que partiellement définie par l'aptitude à résoudre des puzzles. C'est par la création de nouveaux puzzles reflétant ce que vous rapportent vos sens que vous pourrez compléter la définition.


Arrachez vos questions au terreau où elles ont germé et vous verrez pendre à leurs racines d'autres questions!


----------



## barbarella (28 Décembre 2002)

Voici un moyen habile d'éluder le sujet


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Décembre 2002)

Une petite de circonstances :

Que la santé immortelle descende 
du ciel pour avoir soin de tous vos 
jours !

[ Voltaire ]


----------



## tomtom (29 Décembre 2002)

"Vous ne m'avez pas cru, vous m'aurez donc cuite"
_*Jeanne d'Arc*_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Décembre 2002)

Air France : les pilotent lancent un préavis de travail

Les Nuls


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Décembre 2002)

Il ne faut jamais gifler un sourd. Il 
perd la moitié du plaisir. Il sent la 
gifle mais il ne l'entend pas.

[ Georges Courteline ]


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Décembre 2002)

Les psychiatres, c'est très efficace. 
Moi, avant, je pissais au lit, j'avais 
honte. Je suis allé voir un psychiatre, 
je suis guéri. Maintenant, je pisse au 
lit, mais j'en suis fier.

[ Coluche ]


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Décembre 2002)

Itineris a raison de ne pas se l'SFR !

[ Alain Chabat ]


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Décembre 2002)

Il m'est arrivé de prêter l'oreille à un 
sourd. Il n'entendait pas mieux.

[ Raymond Devos ] 

À vous (c'est vrai j'ai l'impression que c'est un dialogue de sourd ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Blob (29 Décembre 2002)

"mackie ta gueule"

[alem]


----------



## Sir (29 Décembre 2002)

SMG ta gueule 
[Mackie]


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Décembre 2002)

"J'pige rien !"

(Sonnyboy)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Janvier 2003)

Supprimer les guillemets des citations : une manière élégante de recycler les idées usagées.

Jacques Attali


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Janvier 2003)

"J'comprends pas, mais j'réponds quand même"

[l'aut naze, atlas j'sais plus quoi]


----------



## prerima (3 Janvier 2003)

Déjà de retour ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Janvier 2003)

Pour savoir qu'un verre était de trop, encore faut-il l'avoir bu.  

Georges Courteline


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Janvier 2003)

Ben oui ...

A regret croyez le....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Janvier 2003)

Pas de neige sonnyboy ?


----------



## aricosec (3 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Pour savoir qu'un verre était de trop, encore faut-il l'avoir bu.  

Georges Courteline  * 

[/QUOTE]

_pour boire un verre de trop,encore faudrait il que tu le paye !!   _






moi !


----------



## barbarella (3 Janvier 2003)

«La réforme oui ! La chienlit non !». de Gaule, mai 68


----------



## ApplePie (3 Janvier 2003)

_"C'est parce qu'on pense, qu'il y a des problèmes. Un jour, à force de penser, tu te trouveras devant un problème, ta grosse tête te présentera une solution et tu te flanqueras dans une histoire impossible - qu'il aurait été beaucoup plus simple d'ignorer, comme le font la plupart des imbéciles qui, eux, vivent vieux."
(jean anouilh - becket)_
_*particulièrement adaptée à l'environnement informatique !? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Alex666:</font><hr /> * l'omme qui pisse contre le vent mouille sa chemise










* 

[/QUOTE]

Dans le même style :

"Qui pisse loin ménage ses pompes"

"Qui pisse face au vent se lave se lave les dents"

Désolé, c'était la minute scato...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Janvier 2003)

La vie m'a appris qu'il y a deux choses dont on peut très bien se passer : la présidence de la République et la prostate.  

[ Georges Clemenceau ]


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Janvier 2003)

Une de rigueur :
Il fait toujours un temps splendide le jour des examens... Même pour ceux qui ne les passent pas.  
[ Raphaël Mezrahi ]
Extrait de C'est toujours ou jamais... ou vice-versa


----------



## tomtom (7 Janvier 2003)

Prends tout ce que tu veux mais manges tout ce que tu prends
[le chinois du coin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


----------



## camisol (7 Janvier 2003)

"C'est du Tergal ?"

Pierre Desproges, l'homme qui inventa Mezrahi (et aussi Françoise Sagan  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## KARL40 (7 Janvier 2003)

Le prolo se tue à la tâche
Le patron se tue à la hache


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Janvier 2003)

"Plus y'a de fous, moins y'a de riz"
(Proverbe chinois)


----------



## hl (7 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Anonyme:</font><hr /> * "Plus y'a de fous, moins y'a de riz"
(Proverbe chinois) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais non je ne suis pas Anonyme, j'assume


----------



## krystof (8 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hl:</font><hr /> * 

Mais non je ne suis pas Anonyme, j'assume  * 

[/QUOTE]

Grande leçon de courage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis innocent
Un prisonnier, quelque part.


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2003)

C'est pas moi c'est lui !!

Son voisin de cellule.


----------



## krystof (8 Janvier 2003)

En parlant de prison, ça me fait penser à ça :

Maurice Papon est jaloux de Claus Barbi qui a une poupée à son nom.
Alors, après barbi, je dis oui à la poupée Papon, il l'a bien méritée.


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2003)

C'est vrai qu'il l'a mérité sa poupée...

Mais lui, il voulait pas, on l'a forcé...c'était les méchants de Vichy...

Heureusement, Papon, il a une rue à Nice (rires...)

Nom de dieu !! Y a une justice !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Janvier 2003)

Revenons en au sujet, si vous le voulez bien.

Le zen nous ramène, par notre travail sur nous-mêmes, au monde ordinaire pour devenir tout simplement des gens ordinaires.  
 [ Gudo Roshi Nishijima ]
 
dédicacé à Barbarella


----------



## barbarella (11 Janvier 2003)

Sur ces bonnes paroles, bonne nuit


----------



## krystof (11 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Heureusement, Papon, il a une rue à Nice (rires...)
* 

[/QUOTE]

Y a même une place Charles de Gaulle


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Janvier 2003)

Aujourd'hui, j'ai permis au soleil de 
se lever plus tôt que moi.

[ Georg Christoph Lichtenberg ]


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Janvier 2003)

Hier j'ai mangé une pomme...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Janvier 2003)

Le sommeil est pour l'ensemble de 
l'homme ce que le remontage est à 
la pendule.

[ Arthur Schopenhauer ]


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2003)

*La vie n'est qu'une [...] histoire contée par un idiot, pleine de fureur et de bruit et qui ne veut rien dire.*

William Shakespeare, _Macbeth_, acte V, scène V. Traduction de Maurice Mæterlinck.


----------



## ficelle (12 Janvier 2003)

*Avec la bite, tu peux frimer...
avec les couilles, non !* 
_Jean Carmet, Palace_


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2003)

*Les cons, ça ose tout. C'est même à ça qu'on les reconnaît.*

Michel Audiard.


----------



## ficelle (12 Janvier 2003)

*J'viens de butter deux musiciens...
J'vais pas me grater pour un chomeur !* 
_Bernard Blier, Buffet Froid !_


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * Les cons, ça ose tout. C'est même à ça qu'on les reconnaît.

Michel Audiard.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Et tu sais de quoi tu parles mon biquet....


----------



## ficelle (12 Janvier 2003)

*Vive la suisse libre !* 
_Jacques, Lino, Charles, Aldo, Charles...._


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * Vive la suisse libre ! 
Jacques, Lino, Charles, Aldo, Charles.... * 

[/QUOTE]

Et c'est pour dire des choses comme çà que tu es encore debout ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Et après tu oses me demander pourquoi je poste des choses sérieuses ? C'est l'hopital qui se moque de la charité chrétienne (j'connais plus l'auteur, désolé)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Le prolo se tue à la tâche
Le patron se tue à la hache

* 

[/QUOTE]

Plus mon cigare raccourcit, et plus je dois tendre le bras vers le cendrier. Un patron aussi a ses soucis.  

 [ Philippe Geluck ]


----------



## Fulvio (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Il est très curieux de constater que dans l'armée, les statistiques le prouvent, la mortalité augmente bizarrement en temps de guerre.

Alphonse Allais   * 

[/QUOTE]

La guerre serait un bienfait des dieux si elle ne tuait que des professionnels.
- Prevert


----------



## krystof (17 Janvier 2003)

De la liberté d'expression à celle d'interdire, il n'y a qu'un pas, que je sais franchir à toute heure 

Un modérateur anonyme (qui vous veut du bien)


----------



## tempsmasqué (17 Janvier 2003)

J'suis bien d'accord m'sieur...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Janvier 2003)

"Il n'y a que le cinéma de Maurice (Pialat) qui est interessant. Les autres films.....on est des culs au milieu de bites. C'est vrai. Pour parler dans un langage  _propre_ 

Gérard Depardieu


----------



## vincent absous (18 Janvier 2003)

"Je t'emmerde avec un grand "A""
un lofteur


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Janvier 2003)

"L'être humain a besoin d'être flatté, sinon il ne devient pas ce qu'il est destiné à devenir, pas même à ses propres yeux."
Pär LAGERKVIST, Le Nain.

Appliquez cette maxime grâce au  flagorneur automatique dont j'ai parlé  ici dans ce thread 
Pour passer un week-end agréable.....


----------



## krystof (19 Janvier 2003)

Qui a bu, boira 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un alcoolique anonyme


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Janvier 2003)

<font color="#666666">  Comme en vous contemplant dans le miroir:
la forme et le reflet se regardent.

Vous n'êtes pas le reflet mais le reflet est vous.</font>

Hokyo Zan Mai: "Le Samadhi du miroir du trésor"
Maître Tozan

(Keanu Reeves n'a qu'a bien se tenir)


----------



## toph (20 Janvier 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />


[/QUOTE] Nous possédons la meilleure cuisine, les meilleurs vins, les meilleurs coïts de la création, ça suffit pour établir la différence.  DARD


----------



## bebert (20 Janvier 2003)

"Ma vie n'est qu'un mensonge." (Judge Dredd)


----------



## Clystere (20 Janvier 2003)

Ma vie est ce qu'elle est...j'en chie !

[Sonnyboy]


----------



## krystof (20 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Montale51:</font><hr /> * "Je t'emmerde avec un grand "A""
un lofteur  * 

[/QUOTE]

Sacré référence  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Respect éternel


----------



## krystof (20 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * Les cons, ça ose tout. C'est même à ça qu'on les reconnaît.

Michel Audiard.   * 

[/QUOTE]

La connerie, c'est la décontraction de l'intelligence  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Serge Gainsbourg


----------



## vincent absous (20 Janvier 2003)

On a la culture qu'on a !


----------



## krystof (20 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Montale51:</font><hr /> * On a la culture qu'on a ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

On a la culture qu'on mérite


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Janvier 2003)

"a consommer avant le 18 01 92"
Lu sur une boite de Quenelles Petitjean trouvée dans un placard


----------



## krystof (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par fabienr:</font><hr /> * "a consommer avant le 18 01 92"
Lu sur une boite de Quenelles Petitjean trouvée dans un placard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

A exposer absolument dans un musée d'art moderne. Cela doit valoir une fortune


----------



## alèm (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par fabienr:</font><hr /> * "a consommer avant le 18 01 92"
Lu sur une boite de Quenelles Petitjean trouvée dans un placard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

"Les Quenelles petitJean, c'est bon mangez-en !!"

"Les produits laitiers, des sensations pures !!"

Le Gognol 




la preuve :


----------



## krystof (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 




* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est bien ce que je disais : à exposer


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par fabienr:</font><hr /> * "a consommer avant le 18 01 92"
Lu sur une boite de Quenelles Petitjean trouvée dans un placard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Quel rapport avec la choucroute ?

Par moi-même et tant d'autres.....

PS : çà a un rapport avec la soupe de goéland ?


----------



## Sebang (21 Janvier 2003)

"Attend, je vais pisser, je reviens"

Mozart - Einstein - Pierre Curie et sûrement plein d'autres...


----------



## emouchet (21 Janvier 2003)

Et hop, quelques-unes de plus

*«L'enfant croit au Père Noël. L'adulte non. L'adulte ne croit pas au Père Noël. Il vote.»* ? Pierre Desproges 

*«Caleçon qui gratte, morpions qui squattent»* 

*«Quand le Franc est lourd, c'est qu'il est suisse.»* ? Pierre Desproges

*«Asseyez-vous une heure à coté d'une jolie fille, cela passera comme une minute. Asseyez-vous une minute sur un fourneau brûlant, cela passera comme une heure. C'est cela la relativité.»* ? Albert Einstein


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Janvier 2003)

"Cà me titillait" 

Arnaud Klarsfeld, dans  _Tout le monde en parle_  après avoir fait un lancer de verre d'eau sur le président de Reporter sans frontière ce qui exprime sa très grande tolérance (le débat avec l'individu mouillé portait sur la tolérance envers les idées les plus intolérantes).

"Bonjour, une paire de rollers, siou'plait"

Le même


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Janvier 2003)

"Tout est relatif" ---------&gt; Einstein

"Tout est sexuel"---------&gt; Freud

"Tout est politique"-------&gt;Alèm


----------



## krystof (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * "Tout est relatif" ---------&gt; Einstein

"Tout est sexuel"---------&gt; Freud

"Tout est politique"-------&gt;Alèm  * 

[/QUOTE]

"Tout est fini entre nous"-----&gt;Lara Fabian


----------



## barbarella (21 Janvier 2003)

- J'ai deux nouvelles à t'annoncer. 
- Commence par la bonne. 
- Non, non, c'est deux mauvaises.


----------



## bebert (21 Janvier 2003)

C'est pas Einstein qui a dit : "La connerie, c'est comme l'univers, elle est infinie" ?


----------



## Luc G (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 
Posté à l'origine par Finn_Atlas:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 "Tout est relatif" ---------&gt; Einstein

"Tout est sexuel"---------&gt; Freud

"Tout est politique"-------&gt;Alèm 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Tout est fini entre nous"-----&gt;Lara Fabian  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

"Tout est dans tout et réciproquement"-----&gt;Pierre Dac


----------



## krystof (21 Janvier 2003)

Tout est bien qui fini bien

Le soldat inconnu


----------



## emouchet (21 Janvier 2003)

*«La théorie, c'est quand on sait tout et que rien ne fonctionne. La pratique, c'est quand tout fonctionne et que personne ne sait pourquoi. Ici, nous avons réuni théorie et pratique : Rien ne fonctionne... et personne ne sait pourquoi!»*  - Albert Einstein


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Janvier 2003)

Tout, tout tout, vous saurez tout sur le zizi...

Pierre Perret


----------



## Luc G (22 Janvier 2003)

"Tout est beau chez elle, y a rien à jeter" ---&gt; Brassens

"Elle m'emmerde, vous dis-je" ----&gt; le même


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Janvier 2003)

Tu causes, tu causes, c'est tout ce que tu sais faire.  

(Raymond Queneau)


----------



## KARL40 (22 Janvier 2003)

S'il en reste un, je serai celui-là !

_Le dernier des Mohicans_


----------



## KARL40 (22 Janvier 2003)

Je m'en fous, dans trois jours je ressucite ...

_Jésus_


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Janvier 2003)

Quand on rentre dedans elle est froide, mais après elle est bonne

Un baigneur sur la côte normande


----------



## krystof (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par fabienr:</font><hr /> * Quand on rentre dedans elle est froide, mais après elle est bonne

Un baigneur sur la côte normande 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Quand on rentre dedans, elle est froide, quand on en sort, ça colle de partout

Un baigneur breton


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2003)

"attend"

Macinside

"bon"

le même

"burp?"

encore lui !


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2003)

"L'application Word a quitté inopinément"

Microsoft


----------



## krystof (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * "L'application Word a quitté inopinément"

Microsoft  





* 

[/QUOTE]




















C'est pas bien de se moquer


----------



## fleurette (22 Janvier 2003)

La vie est une vallée de larmes.........sans un seul marchand de frites (Desproges)
Et le singe devint con... (Cavanna)


----------



## krystof (22 Janvier 2003)

...le con se surpasse

(Cavanna)


----------



## emouchet (22 Janvier 2003)

Excellente la citation Microsoft... 

*La vie sexuelle des couples mariés, c'est comme les allocations familiales: il y a bien des versements tous les mois, mais c'est pas suffisant pour vivre correctement.* - Anonyme

*«L'ingéniosité en amour, c'est comme la poésie en littérature. On peut s'en passer, mais c'est dommage.»* - Frédéric Dard

*«Abstenez-vous de raconter à votre femme les infamies que vous ont faites les précédentes. Ce n'est pas la peine de lui donner des idées...»* - Sacha Guitry


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Janvier 2003)

De toutes les machines que j'ai vu, le Macintosh est la seule qui apporte une certaien originalité

Bill gates
http://www.osdata.com/kind/gates.htm


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2003)

le Ko sera la monnaie du XXIème siècle.

Blob.


----------



## Luc G (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * le Ko sera la monnaie du XXIème siècle.

Blob.   * 

[/QUOTE]

En tous cas, question dévaluation, le ko, c'est tou bon.


----------



## gribouille (24 Janvier 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Janvier 2003)

Si Dieu n'est pas marié, pourquoi parle-t-on de sa grande Clémence ?  
Humoriste français d'origine belge  

[ Raymond Devos ]


----------



## Blob (25 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * le Ko sera la monnaie du XXIème siècle.

Blob.   * 

[/QUOTE]

humoriste con d'origine débile


----------



## bouilla (25 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 

humoriste con d'origine débile  * 

[/QUOTE]

héhé mais les débiles n'emploient-ils pas le meme language que les cons ?


----------



## Blob (25 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bouillabaisse:</font><hr /> * 

héhé mais les débiles n'emploient-ils pas le meme language que les cons ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Si on donne des étiquettes c pour les utiliser... Faut il blâmer ceux qui les utilisent ou ceux qui les inventent?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Janvier 2003)

Montluçon, tu me plais, J'aime beaucoup tes filles, Montluçon, je t'en prie, Retire ta cédille

Jean Yanne


----------



## krystof (25 Janvier 2003)

J'ai la tête dans le cul

Un des user's, le dimanche matin (vers midi)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Janvier 2003)

J'ai la tête dans le cul

Un harder


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2003)

dans la vie, il n'y a pas que le cul, messieurs-dames ! n'oublions pas le sexe ...


----------



## krystof (27 Janvier 2003)

J'ai mal à l'oeil gauche quand je bois mon café, docteur.
(un patient)

Retirer la petite cuillère.
(un docteur)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Février 2003)

Faire rire, c'est mon point G à moi !  
[ Gad Elmaleh ]

Le rire est le propre de l'homme, car l'esprit s'y délivre des apparences.  
[ Alain ]

Qui fait rire l'esprit se rend maître du coeur. (une façon plus poétique pour dire autre chose !) 
[ Cardinal de Bernis ]


----------



## tomtom (3 Février 2003)

_Ma mère m'a dit Antoine fait toi couper les cheveux
Je lui ai dit, ma mère, je m'appelle pas Antoine_

[Gérard]


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> *[Gérard]   * 

[/QUOTE]

de Surennes ?!


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Février 2003)

En 2002, dans le monde entier, on a gaspillé 5 fois plus d'argent pour des implants mammaires et du Viagra que pour la recherche contre la maladie d'Alzheimer.
On peut donc conclure que dans 30 ans, il y aura un très  grand nombre de personnes avec de gros nichons et de superbes érections, mais incapables de se rappeler à quoi ça sert !


----------



## toph (4 Février 2003)

_Pour se marier il faut un témoin , comme pour un accident ou un duel ._


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Février 2003)

je parle pas aux cons, ça les instruit...


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Février 2003)

Tempete en decembre, t'en chie en janvier


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Février 2003)

Dans l'alcool au volant, c'qu'est dangereux, c'est le volant...
(Brèves de comptoir)


----------



## bebert (7 Février 2003)

"Tu es poussière et tu retourneras poussière."
Moi à mon aspirateur.


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Février 2003)

Rénato !! J'ai cassé ma biscotte !!

Albin


----------



## bonpat (7 Février 2003)

"J'ai un petit plan pour tous nous évader. Nous rentrons à Madrid, nous conspirons, le Roi répudie la Reine, la vieille épouse le perroquet, César devient Roi, je l'épouse et me voilà Reine !"
Don Salustre


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Février 2003)

Tu bois quand tu te vois  

à moins que ce soit le contraire...??? je sais plus bien, j'ai plus toute ma tête


----------



## bonpat (7 Février 2003)

"Menteuse ! C'est une menteuse ! Elle ment en allemand. Cet enfant est un faux témoin. Warum mich ? Ich habe nicht elle et moi .. nada nada jamais rien ! Majesté, das ist eine kollossalle Konzpiratzion !"
Don Salustre encore


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Février 2003)

" De toutes façons les pauvres c'est fait pour être très pauvre et les riches c'est fait pour être trèss riche"
Toujours Don Salustre


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Février 2003)

"L'ordinateur, pour savoir ce qu'il vaut vraiment, faut le prendre à la pétanque"

Brèves de comptoir


----------



## krystof (8 Février 2003)

Cette fille elle est tellement bonne, je la mange des pieds jusqu'en bas


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Février 2003)

Le vin rouge c'est bon pour le coeur, d'ailleurs ça a la même couleur


----------



## bonpat (8 Février 2003)

Moi, j'dit ça, j'dit rien!
et René, remets nous deux momies...


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Février 2003)

est-ce qu'on a bu tout ce qu'on a payé d'abord?


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2003)

Coucou la voilà...

Jacques Chazot.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Février 2003)

La vie est trop courte pour être petite.


[ Benjamin Disraeli ]







Citations du soir, bonsoir !


----------



## krystof (20 Février 2003)

Qui mange une noix de coco fait confiance à son anus


----------



## abba zaba (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Qui mange une noix de coco fait confiance à son anus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

mais moins que celui qui mange un ananas


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Février 2003)

Tout est dans le titre 

[Bonpat]


----------



## bonpat (26 Février 2003)

*"De plus en plus de nos importations viennent de l'étranger."*
G. W. Bush - Président des Etats-Unis d'Amérique


----------



## tehem (26 Février 2003)

heu...
"pengouins dans les champs, hiver méchant!"
                                          -chépôqui-

elle convient celle-la?


----------



## Fulvio (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tehem:</font><hr /> * heu...
"pengouins dans les champs, hiver méchant!"
                                          -chépôqui-

elle convient celle-la?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Neige en juin... oh putain !


----------



## krystof (26 Février 2003)

Putain ! J'ai l'impression d'être le seul à avoir un esprit d'équipe ici


----------



## bonpat (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Putain ! J'ai l'impression d'être le seul à avoir un esprit d'équipe ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

*L'esprit d'équipe... C'est des mecs qui sont une équipe, ils ont un esprit ! Alors, ils partagent ! *
Coluche.


----------



## bonpat (27 Février 2003)

*La censure pardonne aux corbeaux et poursuit les colombes.*
Les hommes en vert


----------



## bonpat (27 Février 2003)

*A Berlin tu sais rien n'a changé
C'est trop difficile de s'évader
Les hommes en vert ont tiré
* 
Daniel Balavoine


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Février 2003)

"vos papiers!"

Un flic


----------



## bonpat (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par fabienr:</font><hr /> * "vos papiers!"

Un flic  * 

[/QUOTE]

Attention aux hommes en vert, pas de politique...


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Février 2003)

quand les gendarmes t'arrêtent, t'as pas intérêt à dire que t'es flic, ils te font souffler tout de suite


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Février 2003)

Pour savoir de quel côté est la tête sur un Berger Briard, tu enfonces un doigt. Si ça mord, c'est la tête.


----------



## krystof (27 Février 2003)

Allez, ouvrez-moi, c'est plus drôle maintenant.

Bernard Loiseau


----------



## bonpat (1 Mars 2003)

*"Le vendredi tombe toujours bien"*
Ceux qui bossent pas le samedi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * "Le vendredi tombe toujours bien"
Ceux qui bossent pas le samedi    * 

[/QUOTE]

"Le lundi aussi"

Ceux qui bossent tous les jours


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Mars 2003)

"Lundi, mardi, .....dimanche : qu'est ce que çà change ? "

Un chomeur


----------



## bonpat (3 Mars 2003)

_La femme serait vraiment l'égale de l'homme le jour où, à un poste important, on désignerait une femme incompétente._ 
Françoise Giroud


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Mars 2003)

"Arghhhhhhh ! "

Le soldat inconnu


----------



## krystof (4 Mars 2003)

Z'avez pas vu ma fille ?

La mère du soldat inconnu


----------



## krystof (4 Mars 2003)

J'ai une gratte qui m'boule

Un morpion


----------



## Vercoquin (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * La femme serait vraiment l'égale de l'homme le jour où, à un poste important, on désignerait une femme incompétente. 
Françoise Giroud   * 

[/QUOTE]
Avec Edith Cresson, la femme est devenue l'égale de l'homme...


----------



## Vercoquin (4 Mars 2003)

"Quand les mouettes ont pied, il est temps de virer"

Proverbe connu de tout bon marin qui se respecte !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Mars 2003)

" S'cusez moi ! 'Z'oriez pas SPSS par hasard ?"

Finn_Atlas et Prerima


----------



## Vercoquin (4 Mars 2003)

"Chez moi ça marche"

Vercoquin


----------



## bonpat (4 Mars 2003)

_ *Le cul c'est dans la tête.  * _ 
Marc Gendron 

moi, parfois c'est l'inverse...


----------



## krystof (4 Mars 2003)

L'amour est aveugle.
J'ai dû dépasser les borgnes.


----------



## supermac (4 Mars 2003)

"Il etait si doué qu'il aurais pu vivre eternellement si le savoir pouvait vaincre la mort"

"C'etait impossible, mais l'idiot ne le savais pas, et il l'a fait"


----------



## bonpat (14 Mars 2003)

*"Si tu es prêt à sacrifier un peu de liberté pour te sentir en sécurité, tu ne mérites ni l'une ni l'autre."* 
Thomas Jefferson - Président des Etats-Unis (1801-1809)

George W. ne connait pas son histoire...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Mars 2003)

"Mais qu'est-ce qu'elle a cette ampoule ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pourquoi elle marche pas ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Non mais ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Attend tu vas voir.....

gidzigidzigidzigidzigidzigidizgidzigidzigi dzigidzigidzigidizgidzigidzigidzigidzigidzi gidizgidzigidzigidzigidzigidzigidizgidzi gidzigidzigidzigidzigidizgidzigidzigidzi gidzigidzigidizgidzigidzigidzigidzigidzigidi zgidzigidzigidzigidzigidzigidizgidzigidzigidzi gidzigidzigidizgidzigidzigidzigidzigidzigidiz  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





















































































"



Claude François


----------



## krystof (14 Mars 2003)

L'essentiel, c'est de gagner.

Gaston de Coubertin


----------



## Luc G (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Vercoquin:</font><hr /> * "Chez moi ça marche"

Vercoquin  * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Mars 2003)

-La vérité est ailleurs.....n'est-ce pas Sculder ?
-Oui Mully !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Mars 2003)

Puisque la Saint Patrick approche et qu'elle est si chère à certains 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, je vous propose de ne poster que des citations en rapport avec elle ou du moins en rapport avec l'Irlande.

*Une truite dans la marmite vaut plus que deux saumons dans la rivière.   
[ Proverbe irlandais ]*


----------



## krystof (16 Mars 2003)

Guinness is good for you


----------



## krystof (16 Mars 2003)

Murphy's law

Anything that can go wrong, will go wrong.

Celibacy is not hereditory
Beauty is only skin deep, ugly goes to the bone
If everything seems to be going well, you obviously don't know what the hell is going on
Never argue with a fool, people might not know the difference
Friends come and go, but enemies accumulate
The other queue always moves faster
Anything you try to  fix will take longer and cost more than you thought
The chance of a slice of bread falling butter side down is directly proportional to the cost of the carpet
Never sleep with anyone crazier than yourself
The repairman will never have seem a model quite like yours before
A short cut is the longest distance between two points
Anything good in life is either illegal, immoral or fattening
The light at the end of the tunnel is the headlamp of an oncoming train
Murphy's golden rule : whoever has the gold make the rules
No matter how long you shop for an item, once you've bought it, it will be on sale somewhere else cheaper
In order to get a loan, you must first prove you don't need it

Murphy was an optimist


----------



## bonpat (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bernard Shaw:</font><hr />*  Il est dangereux d'être sincère, à moins d'être également stupide. *

[/QUOTE]


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

Les Irlandais sont des gens justes : ils ne disent jamais du bien les uns des autres


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bernard Shaw:</font><hr /> * Il est dangereux d'être sincère, à moins d'être également stupide. * 

[/QUOTE]

Pas d'accord !! 

Certes, il peut être dangereux de dire des vérités, mais c'est pas pour autant qu'on est stupide ! Ca c'est mon avis !


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

_Un oranger sur le sol irlandais, 
On ne le verra jamais. 
Un jour de neige embaumé de lilas, 
Jamais on ne le verra. 
Qu'est ce que ca peut faire ? 
Qu'est ce que ca peut faire ? 
Tu dors auprès de moi, 
Près de la rivière, 
Où notre chaumière 
Bat comme un coeur plein de joie. 

Un oranger sur le sol irlandais, 
On ne le verra jamais. 
Mais dans mes bras, quelqu'un d'autre que toi, 
Jamais on ne le verra. 
Qu'est ce que ca peut faire ? 
Qu'est ce que ca peut faire ? 
Tu dors auprès de moi. 
L'eau de la rivière, 
Fleure la bruyère, 
Et ton sommeil est à moi. 

Un oranger sur le sol irlandais, 
On ne le verra jamais. 
Un jour de neige embaumé de lilas, 
Jamais on ne le verra. 
Qu'est ce que ca peut faire ? 
Qu'est ce que ca peut faire ? 
Toi, mon enfant, tu es là !_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Mars 2003)

Ca passe également pour "autres moeurs autre train" RV


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 

Pas d'accord !! 

Certes, il peut être dangereux de dire des vérités, mais c'est pas pour autant qu'on est stupide ! Ca c'est mon avis !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
tu pourrais développer ta pensée..


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Ca passe également pour "autres moeurs autre train" RV  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

oui je rentabilise, c'est pour économiser le compteur


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Mars 2003)

a big fart is better than a bad breath...
(pour les non anglophiles:  un bon pet vaut mieux qu'une mauvaise haleine)


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par fabienr:</font><hr /> * a big fart is better than a bad breath...
(pour les non anglophiles:  un bon pet vaut mieux qu'une mauvaise haleine) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est pour la Saint Patrick ?


----------



## krystof (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

c'est pour la Saint Patrick ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, mais à Toulouse. Soirée cassoulet/Guinness


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Mars 2003)

Excusez cette parenthèse qui n'a rien à voir avec la Saint Patrick... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"Il faut prendre 2 bains par jour. Les hommes peuvent n'en prendre qu'un seul....les femmes, deux.......elles sentent plus que les hommes."

Sadam Hussein (véridique) à l'attention de la population irakienne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ou quand un dictateur dispense des conseils d'hygiène


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Mars 2003)

Tavernier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Une guiness s'iouplait ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GlobalCut


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Mars 2003)

Tavernier ! Une Kriek siouplait ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Mars 2003)

Allez hop on change de cavalière et c'est reparti..... hihihihi pour un tour !.....hihihihi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nouveau thème : internet


*Internet. On ne sait pas ce qu'on y cherche mais on trouve tout ce qu'on ne cherche pas.* 

_[ Anne Roumanoff ] _


----------



## bonpat (20 Mars 2003)

*"La recherche a besoin d'argent dans deux domaines prioritaires : le cancer et les missiles antimissiles. Pour les missiles antimissiles, il y a les impôts. Pour le cancer, on fait la quête."*






Pierre Desproges - Humoriste français


----------



## bebert (23 Mars 2003)

"Tout va pour le mieux dans le meilleur des mondes possibles". _Candide_ de Voltaire


----------



## krystof (23 Mars 2003)

Pour que survive l'humanité, l'homme doit jouir. La femme non.

J.M.B.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> *J.M.B.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Jean Marc Barr


----------



## krystof (23 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Jean Marc Barr  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Non, lui :


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Mars 2003)

Le goéland qui voit le plus loin vole le plus haut.


[ Richard Bach ]

Ca me rappelle une énigme


----------



## krystof (27 Mars 2003)

Inquiétude sur l'état de santé de Saddam Hussein.
Au moins une personne ne l'aurait pas vu ressortir de son palais après les bombardements.

Un journaliste sur France Info (pour de vrai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Inquiétude sur l'état de santé de Saddam Hussein.
Au moins une personne ne l'aurait pas vu ressortir de son palais après les bombardements.

Un journaliste sur France Info (pour de vrai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)   * 

[/QUOTE]
Mon dieu quelle inquiétude... j'en défaille...


----------



## krystof (27 Mars 2003)

C'est surtout le fait qu'au moins une personne n'ai rien vu qui est inquiétant


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * C'est surtout le fait qu'au moins une personne n'ai rien vu qui est inquiétant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est terrible. Quand on pense qu'il a pu sortir parderrière et que personne n'était là pour voir... Même pas CNN...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par fabienr:</font><hr /> * 
C'est terrible. Quand on pense qu'il a pu sortir parderrière et que personne n'était là pour voir... Même pas CNN...  * 

[/QUOTE]

"A l'envers à l'endroit..."

Karen Cheryl


----------



## Fulvio (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

"A l'envers à l'endroit..."

Karen Cheryl   * 

[/QUOTE]

"... à l'envers, à l'endroit, à l'endroit, à l'envers"

Noir Dez


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Mars 2003)

"Par devant par derrière."

Rocco Siffredi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Mars 2003)

"Taxi : à Anvers s'il vous plait ! "

Un mec qui prend le taxi


----------



## Glad (28 Mars 2003)

La beauté du monde se trouve dans le monde de la beauté.
Pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqué?
L'intelligence, c'est de savoir s'en servir.
L'Homme n'est pas fait pour travailler: la preuve, ça le fatigue.
Heureux l'élève qui comme la rivière arrive à suivre son cours sans quitter son lit.


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * "Taxi : à Anvers s'il vous plait ! "

Un mec qui prend le taxi  * 

[/QUOTE]

"Ils s'aimaient à l'arrière des taxis ..."

NOIR DESIR


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Mars 2003)

"le désir de l'enfant est le désir du désir de sa mère"

Mon prof de psycho clinique en licence. Un grand moment de solitude pour tous....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * "le désir de l'enfant est le désir du désir de sa mère"
* 

[/QUOTE]

"Un ange passe"

Nwar DZIR


----------



## Vercoquin (29 Mars 2003)

Dans le genre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"Ce que je suis, j'ai à l'être sur le monde de l'avoir été"
Sartre


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Avril 2003)

"Je préfère glisser ma peau sous les draps pour le plaisir des sens que de la risquer sous les drapeaux pour le prix de l'essence." (R. Devos)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Avril 2003)

_"Si ce que tu as a dire n'est pas plus beau que le silence, alors tais-toi !"  _ 
 (Michel TOURNIER, La Goutte d'Or)


----------



## aricosec (7 Avril 2003)

_je préfére les oeufs a la coque.....oui..je préfére !_

gaspp ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






non  ! pas la tete !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Avril 2003)

Je préfère manger à la cantine......

Carlos Dolto


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Avril 2003)

Pour convaincre tout le monde que l'Arcane des épées est un livre à lire à tout prix je m'en vais vous citez les plus belles phrases du livre !!

*Personne ne devrait mourir. Surtout de son vivant.* 

 [ Tad Williams ] Extrait de L'arcane des épées


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Avril 2003)

*Celui qui connaît la destinée des choses qu'il entreprend dès leur début est un sage ou un sot. Mais qu'il soit l'un ou l'autre, il sera malheureux car il aura planté sa dague dans le coeur de la vie. * 


 [ Tad Williams ] Extrait de L'arcane des épées


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Avril 2003)

*Invite la philosophie pour la soirée mais ne la laisse pas coucher chez toi.   * 

 [ Tad Williams ]
Extrait de L'arcane des épées


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Avril 2003)

* Les ambitieux ne croient jamais que les autres ne le sont pas.    * 

[ Tad Williams ]
Extrait de L'arcane des épées


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Avril 2003)

*Un cadeau qui ne peut pas être jeté n'est pas un cadeau mais un piège.     * 

[ Tad Williams ]
Extrait de L'arcane des épées


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Invite la philosophie pour la soirée mais ne la laisse pas coucher chez toi.    

 [ Tad Williams ]
Extrait de L'arcane des épées
* 

[/QUOTE] *c'est genial*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Avril 2003)

_" Pas de poil au museau .....pas de Danao Choco !!! "_ 

Une pub à la con


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Avril 2003)

Pour continuer dans ma série "Patrick Bruel sort des phrases à la con" (faut dire j'ai eu le temps de réviser en voiture hier : je me suis réécouter la K7 de Patrick Bruel son premier album et le live que j'avais retrouvés il y a quelques temps .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Oh la honte !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

" _Tu vois, si on s'raconte tous not'vie, c'est qu'on croit qu'c'est pas la même que celle des autres._"  (j'adore !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Avril 2003)

...Johnny n'est pas mal non plus dans le genre : "si je n'avais pas perdu trois quart d'heure en cours de route, je serai arrivé trois-quart d'heure avant...!!!"
(...le dernier Paris-Dakar...)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2003)

« Quand les mouettes ont pied, il est temps de virer. »

_Un marin perspicace._


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Avril 2003)

Lorsque j'ai un chat dans la gorge, je prends du sirop pour matou...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Avril 2003)

Rien n'est impossible à celui qui n'a pas à le faire....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Avril 2003)

Je suis tellement costaud que je peux soulever un éléphant avec une seule main !!!!
Mais tidju, qu'est-ce que c'est difficile de trouver un éléphant qui n'a qu'une seule main...!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Avril 2003)

...Les fins de mois sont les plus difficiles, surtout les trente derniers jours....


----------



## jpmiss (18 Avril 2003)

les porte-monaies c'est comme les pucelages: on en perd tout le temps et on en trouve jamais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Coluche


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Avril 2003)

La mort, c'est comme la connerie : le mec qui est mort, il ne sait pas qu'il est mort...!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Avril 2003)

Celui qui mange ses tartines aux chiottes ne doit pas s'étonner d'avoir du pain sur la planche.....


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Avril 2003)

Ne jamais remettre au lendemain ce que l'on peut faire le surlendemain


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Avril 2003)

On n'est jamais aussi mal servi que par les autres


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Avril 2003)

C'est dans les vielles peaux qu'on prend son meilleur pied...


----------



## krystof (19 Avril 2003)

Boire ou flooder, il faut choisir.


----------



## barbarella (21 Avril 2003)

" Ça va les amis ? si ça va cest lessentiel, le reste, cest de la merde "

_Un Grand Monsieur_


----------



## nato kino (22 Avril 2003)

"Que ce soit la révolution ou la paëlla, dis-toi bien que rien de ce qui est espagnol n'est simple."

_un singe en hiver_


----------



## Ilitch (22 Avril 2003)

énorme...gigantesque...

J'aime beaucoup !!!


----------



## nato kino (22 Avril 2003)

Merci Audiard !!


----------



## Ilitch (22 Avril 2003)

C'est de l'époque du mexicain alors ?


----------



## nato kino (22 Avril 2003)

vi, juste une année avant


----------



## Ilitch (22 Avril 2003)

C'est toi Jean ?

Jean Cocteau.


----------



## krystof (22 Avril 2003)

Bah quoi Jean ? Tu ne me reconnais plus ?

Jean Marais.


----------



## Ilitch (22 Avril 2003)

Ben tu sais par derrière...

Jean Cocteau.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2003)

Comment ?

_Ludwig Van Beethoven_


----------



## Ilitch (22 Avril 2003)

Je ne vois vraiment pas de quoi tu parles...

Gilbert Montagné.


----------



## nato kino (22 Avril 2003)

"Une paella sans coquillages, c'est un gigot sans ail, un escroc sans rosette."

_M. Audiard_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Avril 2003)

Si tous les cons pouvaient voler, le ciel serait kaki !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Avril 2003)

Help !
J'ai inauguré ma nouvelle machine à écrire en coupant le ruban.....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Avril 2003)

J'espère que le type qui a inventé l'écriture a inventé la lecture tout de suite après ... sinon, imaginez la frustration...


----------



## Ruban (22 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Help !
J'ai inauguré ma nouvelle machine à écrire en coupant le ruban..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]





ça va pas non


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ruban:</font><hr /> * 






ça va pas non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
...Oh ! Excuse-moi....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












...une bonne greffe et on n'en parlera plus.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bonne journée, ruban !!!


----------



## Ruban (22 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
...Oh ! Excuse-moi....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












...une bonne greffe et on n'en parlera plus.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bonne journée, ruban !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pas moi que ça gêne, maintenant il y a deux "Ruban"


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Avril 2003)

Qui mange un chien chihuahua... (chie ouah ouah pour les durs de la feuille)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par fabienr:</font><hr /> * Qui mange un chien chihuahua... (chie ouah ouah pour les durs de la feuille)  * 

[/QUOTE]

Pas de prosélitisme et de publicité pour Coca siou plait !


----------



## Ilitch (22 Avril 2003)

Fume !

C'est du belge...


----------



## jpmiss (22 Avril 2003)

Stéphanie Grimaldi (dite steph' de Monac') a eu cette phrase définitive et légèrement surréaliste a propos de la tauromachie:

" *Après tout, les animaux sont des êtres humains comme les autres* "












Ca rappelle un peu "la terre est bleue comme une orange" non?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Avril 2003)

Celui qui, au réveil, se gratte les c.... et s'aperçoit qu'il en a quatre, a nécessairement beaucoup de questions à se poser .....!!!


----------



## Ilitch (22 Avril 2003)

C'est Jean Cocteau non ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * C'est Jean Cocteau non ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
...Aucune idée, mais pourquoi pas ???


----------



## Ilitch (22 Avril 2003)

Ou alors Jacques Chazot...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Avril 2003)

Si on doit considérer tous ceux qui, de façon intermittente ou épisodique en avait 4, on n'a pas fini....


----------



## Ilitch (22 Avril 2003)

Je ne me suis permis d'évoquer que quelques tenors du genre...

Sans malice aucune, soyez en bien sur...


----------



## krystof (23 Avril 2003)

Si mon oncle en avait, on l'appellerait une tente.


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Avril 2003)

J'aime l'odeur du napalm au petit matin


Apocalypse Now


----------



## touba (23 Avril 2003)

*danka danka, dama diapeul n'golo sy gniaye*

_doucement doucement, j'attrape le singe dans l'arbre_ 

ce qu'il fallait comprendre : si tu vas trop vite t'y arriveras pas !


----------



## Ilitch (23 Avril 2003)

C'est que je dis toujours à ma femme...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * C'est que je dis toujours à ma femme... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est bizarre je croyais que c'etait ta femme qui disait çà


----------



## erdj (23 Avril 2003)

Le bonheur, c'est quelque chose d'aussi vieux que l'humanité.
Et pourtant, il est encore tout neuf, car il n'a presque jamais servi.

Père Fouras


----------



## jpmiss (23 Avril 2003)

Noel au scanner paque au cimetiere..


Desproges


----------



## jpmiss (23 Avril 2003)

sometimes you hit the bar, sometimes the bar hits you...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * Noel au scanner paque au cimetiere..
Desproges  * 

[/QUOTE]

Bien vu jpmiss mais  Nephou t'avais devancé il y a quelques temps 
	
 

Et puis tant que j'y suis, rendons à César ce qui appartenanait à  SMG !!! hihihi


----------



## krystof (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * Comment ?

Ludwig Van Beethoven * 

[/QUOTE]

Hmmm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 tu te répètes Doc.

Et oui, je lis et me souviens de tes threads.


----------



## barbarella (23 Avril 2003)

L'imitation est le plus sincère des compliments


----------



## barbarella (23 Avril 2003)

Quand le chat n'est pas là les souris dansent


----------



## barbarella (23 Avril 2003)

Un tien vaut mieux que deux tu l'auras


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Avril 2003)

Pour la carotte, le lapin est l'incarnation du Mal !!!


----------



## barbarella (23 Avril 2003)

Après la pluie, la pluie


----------



## barbarella (23 Avril 2003)

Quand il y en a pour un, il n'y en a pas pour les autres


----------



## barbarella (23 Avril 2003)

On ne fait pas du neuf avec du vieux et vice versa


----------



## barbarella (23 Avril 2003)

Chacun voit midi à sa montre


----------



## barbarella (23 Avril 2003)

Il faut savoir s'arrêter tant qu'il est temps


----------



## krystof (23 Avril 2003)

Rien ne sert de flooder, il faut poster à point.


----------



## jpmiss (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Bien vu jpmiss mais  Nephou t'avais devancé il y a quelques temps 
	
 
* 

[/QUOTE]

oui mais moi c'est d'actualité


----------



## bebert (23 Avril 2003)

"La raison du plus fort est toujours la meilleure." _G. W. Bush_
"Il faut réfléchir avant d'agir." _J. Chirac_
"Courage, fuyons !" _ S. Hussein_


----------



## jpmiss (23 Avril 2003)

Tempète en janvier, t'en chie en mars.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Les Nuls


----------



## barbarella (23 Avril 2003)

Cent fois sut le métier remettez votre ouvrage


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Avril 2003)

Un égoïste, c'est quelqu'un qui ne pense pas à moi !!!


----------



## jpmiss (23 Avril 2003)

On reconnait un génie au fait que tous les imbéciles sont ligués contre lui.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * On reconnait un génie au fait que tous les imbéciles sont ligués contre lui.  * 

[/QUOTE]








 personne n'est ligué contre moi à ce que je sache ?????


----------



## Ilitch (23 Avril 2003)

Par contre, moi qu'est ce que j'ai pris...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * Par contre, moi qu'est ce que j'ai pris...
* 

[/QUOTE]
Arrrfffff


----------



## Ilitch (23 Avril 2003)

J'ai encore mal, là...(voir fig1)


Et encore un peu ici...(voir fig2)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * J'ai encore mal, là...(voir fig1)
Et encore un peu ici...(voir fig2)
* 

[/QUOTE]
Ils t'ont vraiment sonné boy !!!


----------



## Ilitch (23 Avril 2003)

Hi, hi, hi...

Oui, les gens sont méchants.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * Tempète en janvier, t'en chie en mars.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Les Nuls  * 

[/QUOTE]

Pareil !!!


----------



## jpmiss (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Pareil !!! 
	



 * 

[/QUOTE]

Bon ben si tout a deja été dit je me casse d'ici!
Moi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Avril 2003)

Reviens Léon j'ai les mêmes à la maison !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Avril 2003)

Jamais deux sans trois ....


----------



## jpmiss (24 Avril 2003)

Et ca, ca a deja été dit peut être?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour faire le moins de mécontents possible il faut toujours tapper sur les memes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Les Shodocks


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Avril 2003)

Oui,  ici


----------



## jpmiss (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Oui,  ici 
	



 * 

[/QUOTE]











Je vais finir par etre tres TRES mécontent


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 











Je vais finir par etre tres TRES mécontent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

D'accord j'arrete alors ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 D'autant que tu n'es pas très loin " _ A côté de chez Finn Atlas _ "


----------



## jpmiss (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

D'accord j'arrete alors ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 D'autant que tu n'es pas très loin "  A côté de chez Finn Atlas  "







* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * On reconnait un génie au fait que tous les imbéciles sont ligués contre lui.  * 

[/QUOTE]
C'est contre moi que tu dis, ça? Tu m'en veux, hein, c'est ça?


----------



## jpmiss (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par fabienr:</font><hr /> * 
C'est contre moi que tu dis, ça? Tu m'en veux, hein, c'est ça?  * 

[/QUOTE]

T'as qu'a me traiter d'imbécile pendant que tu y'es  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"C'est pas parce que je suis parano qu'il ne sont pas tous contre moi"


----------



## barbarella (24 Avril 2003)

Et c'est pas tout


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Et c'est pas tout * 

[/QUOTE]

_c'est beaucoup et c'est bien peu_


----------



## KARL40 (24 Avril 2003)

Je n'ai strictement rien à dire, mais je tiens à ce que ça se sache. (Jacques Dutronc)


----------



## KARL40 (24 Avril 2003)

Je suis en direct avec Fidel Castro

PPDA


----------



## Fulvio (24 Avril 2003)

"Mieux vaut la fermer et passer pour un con que l'ouvrir et ne laisser aucun doute sur le sujet" (Pierre Dac)

"J'aurais pu vérifier pour voir si elle n'a pas déjà été cité, ouais, j'aurais pu..." (Moi)


----------



## jpmiss (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lupus yonderboy:</font><hr /> *

"J'aurais pu vérifier pour voir si elle n'a pas déjà été cité, ouais, j'aurais pu..." (Moi)  * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## jpmiss (24 Avril 2003)

Proverbe borgne:
Il faut etre deux pour loucher


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * Proverbe borgne:
Il faut etre deux pour loucher  * 

[/QUOTE]

Au royaume des aveugles, .......bah ils ont pas la chance d'être sourds quand débarque Gilbert Montagné ouais !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Euh Le père Fouras ?


----------



## barbarella (24 Avril 2003)

Il n'y a pas pire sourd que celui qui ne veut pas entendre


----------



## Ilitch (24 Avril 2003)

Et tu sais de quoi tu parles...

Emile Dufoutre.


----------



## barbarella (24 Avril 2003)

Tu causes, tu causes, tu sais faire que ça.
_Raymond Queneau_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Avril 2003)

Si tu donnes à un homme un poisson que tu as volé, il ne mangera qu'une seule fois ... si tu lui apprend à voler, il mangera toute sa vie...


----------



## barbarella (24 Avril 2003)

Message effac&eacute; par barbarella


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * comme l'être cache le néant.  
* 

[/QUOTE]
...Le néant ! c'est vraiment un truc qui me fout les boules.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...s'en aller vers nulle part, savoir que l'on y arrivera jamais, et par conséquent, ne jamais pouvoir en revenir... ça craint !


----------



## Ilitch (24 Avril 2003)

Sans compter le fait qu'on sait pas par ou c'est ?

Ceci dit peut se consoler en ce disant qu'on y sera pas seul...(peut être pas une consolation me direz vous...)


----------



## barbarella (24 Avril 2003)

Bon alors je change,

Ce sont les tonneaux vides qui font le plus de bruit


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> *
Ceci dit peut se consoler en ce disant qu'on y sera pas seul...* 

[/QUOTE]
Le propre de l'infini, c'est justement d'être infini !!!
conséquences : on pourra y être des centaines de milliards à s'y ballader sans jamais rencontrer personne... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et comme dirait certains : dans l'espace infini, on ne nous entendra pas crier.....ni pleurer d'ailleurs ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Soyons pragmatiques : on sera bel et bien dans la merde (infinie elle aussi !!!)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Avril 2003)

Oui, quand je m'armerais des ailes de l'aurore,
Pour compter les soleils dont le ciel se décore
Quand, de l'immensité sondant les profondeurs,
Ma pensée unirait les nombres aux grandeurs :
Sous ces gouffres sacrés égarant mon audace,
Quand j'userais le temps à mesurer l'espace,
Je verrais s'écouler les siècles réunis,
Et pressé, sans espoir, entre deux infinis,
Je me serais toujours écarté de moi-même,
Sans jamais m'approcher de ce vaste problème.


----------



## barbarella (24 Avril 2003)

Bon Thebig, j'ai effacé, mon post, mais arrête de faire cette tête STP, après-tout le néant c'est pour dans très longtemps.
Aujourd'hui il fait beau, nous sommes vivants alors faut en profiter


----------



## Ilitch (24 Avril 2003)

zip...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Bon Thebig, j'ai effacé, mon post, mais arrête de faire cette tête STP, après-tout le néant c'est pour dans très longtemps.
* 

[/QUOTE]
...qu'est-ce que "très longtemps" veut dire : une poussière microscopique sur l'échelle du temps, une seconde, une minute etc... ...

NON ! Je plaisante là Barbarella.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












et j'arrête tout de suite de me prendre la tête... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci d'avoir secoué le prunier....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Avril 2003)

N'empêche, l'infini, ça doit être long.....Arrrrfffff


----------



## jpmiss (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * N'empêche, l'infini, ça doit être long.....Arrrrfffff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]*

Surtout vers la fin..


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * *
Surtout vers la fin.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
...et en tenant compte du fait qu'il pourrait y avoir plusieurs infinis successifs.....


----------



## Ilitch (24 Avril 2003)

Ouais ils sont peu être pas tous aussi grands ??

infini + infini + infini = ???

Par contre, si on converti, on obtient :

RIEN + RIEN + RIEN = Trois fois RIEN

Et là on commence à avoir un résultat palpable..


----------



## barbarella (24 Avril 2003)

Et si nous parlions d'autre chose


----------



## Ilitch (24 Avril 2003)

D'accord !

Zip...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * Ouais ils sont peu être pas tous aussi grands ??

infini + infini + infini = ???

Par contre, si on converti, on obtient :

RIEN + RIEN + RIEN = Trois fois RIEN

Et là on commence à avoir un résultat palpable..   * 

[/QUOTE]

_Messieurs je vous signale que sieur bonpat est en vacances. Merci d'attendre son retour pour pouvoir refaire des énigmes mathématiques !_


----------



## Fulvio (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * Ouais ils sont peu être pas tous aussi grands ??

infini + infini + infini = ???

Par contre, si on converti, on obtient :

RIEN + RIEN + RIEN = Trois fois RIEN

Et là on commence à avoir un résultat palpable..   * 

[/QUOTE]

On n'égale jamais vers l'infini, on se contente de tendre vers lui. De fait, en ajoutant 3 grandeurs qui tendent vers l'infini, on obtient une grandeur qui tend vers l'infini.
Par contre, je sais plus comment ça se note, mes cours de terminale sont si loin...


----------



## Ilitch (24 Avril 2003)

loin ?

tu as déménagé ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lupus yonderboy:</font><hr /> * 
 on obtient une grandeur qui tend vers l'infini.
* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est tout moi ça : un glandeur qui tend vers l'infini...


----------



## Ilitch (24 Avril 2003)

Attention il se pourraient que mes porpos puissent tendre vers le graveleux... y a de quoi là...


----------



## Fulvio (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * loin ?

tu as déménagé ?




















































* 

[/QUOTE]

Nan-nan, c'que j'veux dire, c'est loin dans le temps, j'ai l'impression que c'était, pffff... y a une éternité !


----------



## barbarella (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lupus yonderboy:</font><hr /> * 

On n'égale jamais vers l'infini, on se contente de tendre vers lui. * 

[/QUOTE]

Une espèce de penchant, en quelque sorte


----------



## barbarella (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lupus yonderboy:</font><hr /> * 

Nan-nan, c'que j'veux dire, c'est loin dans le temps, j'ai l'impression que c'était, pffff... y a une éternité !  * 

[/QUOTE]

ça fait long


----------



## Fulvio (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Une espèce de penchant, en quelque sorte   * 

[/QUOTE]

Oups, je me suis rendu compte qu'il y a un "vers" de trop dans ma remarque


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Avril 2003)

_Vers l'infini et l'au delà !!_












Oui je sais elle est vraiment nulle cette photo


----------



## barbarella (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lupus yonderboy:</font><hr /> * 

Oups, je me suis rendu compte qu'il y a un "vers" de trop dans ma remarque 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Voilà le résultat


----------



## Fulvio (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Vers l'infini et l'au delà !!












Oui je sais elle est vraiment nulle cette photo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

"Eclaire le buzz."
  - Un pote à moi, un soir comme on en perdait tant, il y a qq années, mais avec une coupure de courant en plus ce jour-là.


----------



## melaure (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Et si nous parlions d'autre chose  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah Barbarella, tu as bien de la chance de ne pas t'intéresser à la technique et de rester pernarde dans le bar. Parfois il faut que je me tape des newbies du Mac qui sont un peu désespérant de par leur enfermement dans la secte Stevie (ou alors ils se sont trompés de forum en cherchant celui de Loft Story) ...

Bon j'y retourne avec ma hache double-tranchant !


----------



## barbarella (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Ah Barbarella, tu as bien de la chance de ne pas t'intéresser à la technique 

Bon j'y retourne avec ma hache double-tranchant !  * 

[/QUOTE] 

Faux, je m'y intéresse beaucoup, mais je ne poste pas dans les forums techniques, car je n'ai ni questions, ni réponses intéressantes alors qu'ici...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Avril 2003)

_ L'assiette pleine cache une assiette vide, comme l'être cache le néant. _ 

 [ Raymond Queneau ]
Extrait de Le chiendent


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Messieurs je vous signale que sieur bonpat est en vacances. Merci d'attendre son retour pour pouvoir refaire des énigmes mathématiques !














* 

[/QUOTE]
sans compter que c'est une citation de Devos. 
Faut pas oublier de citer vos sources!


----------



## Ilitch (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lupus yonderboy:</font><hr /> * 

Nan-nan, c'que j'veux dire, c'est loin dans le temps, j'ai l'impression que c'était, pffff... y a une éternité !  * 

[/QUOTE]

Heureusement que tu m'expliques...


----------



## Ilitch (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Faux, je m'y intéresse beaucoup, mais je ne poste pas dans les forums techniques, car je n'ai ni questions, ni réponses intéressantes alors qu'ici... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ici non plus.


----------



## barbarella (24 Avril 2003)

Comme beaucoup


----------



## Fulvio (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * 

Heureusement que tu m'expliques...
* 

[/QUOTE]

Et heureusement que tu me comprends


----------



## Ilitch (24 Avril 2003)

Ouh la vilaine, elle m'attaque...


----------



## barbarella (24 Avril 2003)

J'ai dis comme beaucoup


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Avril 2003)

C'est fini oui !!!


----------



## Ilitch (24 Avril 2003)

Ouh la vilaine, elle continue...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Avril 2003)

Méfiez-vous ! J'ai d'autres colombes à votre disposition....


----------



## Ilitch (24 Avril 2003)

C'est super marrant, tu t'entendrais bien avec Georges Bouche...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Avril 2003)

Votre attention siou plait (attention à ton pantalon Thebig, tu vas pas t'en remmetre cette fois ci ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







): ceci est un thread sérieux où l'on ne doit mettre que des citations et des expressions. Je vous prierais donc de ne parler que par citations ou d'aller poster ailleurs !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *(attention à ton pantalon Thebig, tu vas pas t'en remmetre cette fois ci ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







): * 

[/QUOTE]
Et voilà ! une moquette toute neuve.....


----------



## Ilitch (24 Avril 2003)

On peut vraiment pas s'amuser avec vous...

Jacques MESRINE


----------



## barbarella (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Votre attention siou plait (attention à ton pantalon Thebig, tu vas pas t'en remmetre cette fois ci ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







): ceci est un thread sérieux où l'on ne doit mettre que des citations et des expressions. Je vous prierais donc de ne parler que par citations ou d'aller poster ailleurs !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















* 

[/QUOTE]

Merci, pour l'exemple


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Je vous prierais donc de ne parler que par citations ou d'aller poster ailleurs !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]
...que ceux qui s'engueulent ne se plaignent pas d'attraper la colombe sur la gueule...!
(thebig)


----------



## barbarella (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
...que ceux qui s'engueulent ne se plaignent pas d'attraper la colombe sur la gueule...!
(thebig)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Une colombe ne fait pas le printemps


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Avril 2003)

*Faîtes dur, faîtes mou, mais faîtes dans le trou !!!!*


----------



## tomtom (25 Avril 2003)

En charentaise, je suis "à l'aise"

_Campagne publicitaire qui n'a jamais vu le jour. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## jpmiss (25 Avril 2003)

Qui vole un oeuf, vole une Mercedes 500 SL


----------



## Ilitch (25 Avril 2003)

"C'est trop cool vos blagues...j'adore !!!!"

LA GAFFE.


----------



## barbarella (27 Avril 2003)

Mieux vaut être riche et bien portant, que pauvre et malade


----------



## barbarella (27 Avril 2003)

Pas de nouvelle, pas de nouvelle


----------



## barbarella (27 Avril 2003)

Il ne faut jamais dire du mal des riches, on ne sait pas ce qui nous attend.


----------



## tomtom (27 Avril 2003)

Il vaut mieux dire du mal des gens pauvres et malade que des gens riches et bien portants


----------



## nato kino (27 Avril 2003)

Pas d'iPod mardi, iPod lundi !!


----------



## jpmiss (27 Avril 2003)

Les nains c'est comme les crevettes: quand on leur arrache la tete il ne reste plus rien


----------



## jpmiss (27 Avril 2003)

Tous les cosmonautes sont formels : les couilles ne pendent pas en apesanteur.

Pr Choron


----------



## krystof (27 Avril 2003)

Enlève tes lunettes et écoute comme ça sent bon.


----------



## barbarella (27 Avril 2003)

Adios muchachos


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2003)

On reconnaît le rouquin aux cheveux du père et le requin aux dents de la mère.

Desproges


----------



## jpmiss (29 Avril 2003)

A l'heure du débat sur la retraite:

"C'est terrible d'allonger la vie en prolongeant seulement la vieillesse"  
Pr Choron  






 ou  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ???


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Avril 2003)

_Je me cite souvent, cela apporte du piment à ma conversation.
 
[ Bernard Shaw ]_ 

Bizarre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'aurais cru que c'était une phrase de 'Tanplan !!


----------



## jpmiss (6 Mai 2003)

la valeur n'attend pas le nombre des avalés


----------



## barbarella (7 Mai 2003)

Rien ne sert de partir, s'il faut toujours courir


----------



## krystof (7 Mai 2003)

C'est pas l'homme qui prend la mer, c'est la mer qui prend l'homme. Tintintin.


----------



## jpmiss (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * C'est pas l'homme qui prend la mer, c'est la mer qui prend l'homme. Tintintin.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Excuse moi de te reprendre (je voudrais pas que ca nuise a mon potentiel sur "et avec google") mais c'est "tatata" et non "tintintin"!
Je sais qu'il y'a beaucoup de belges ici mais c'est pas une raison pour faire du proselitisme!


----------



## krystof (7 Mai 2003)

Je dis ce que je veux. Tintintin. Non mais.


----------



## FEELGOOD (7 Mai 2003)

Tu f'ras c'qu'on'te dit !!!

Et c'est tout...


----------



## Komac (7 Mai 2003)

- Pierre qui roule, je ne boirais pas de ton eau.
(et la variante: Femme au volant, je ne boirais pas de ton eau.) pas mal aussi.
- Faut pas vendre la peau de l'ours, non faut pas la vendre.
- Mieux vaut arriver à pied par la Chine que (un classique)
- Cul qui gratte au couchant, doigt qui pue au levant. (proverbe chinois)
et tant d'autres, mais la place manque


----------



## krystof (7 Mai 2003)

Qui mange une noix de coco le matin, fait confiance à son intestin.


----------



## FEELGOOD (7 Mai 2003)

Qui gobe un oeuf gobe un boeuf.


----------



## barbarella (8 Mai 2003)

Les absents ont toujours tord, surtout de revenir.


----------



## jpmiss (8 Mai 2003)

la douleur ne fait souffrir que quand ca fait mal


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Qui mange une noix de coco le matin, fait confiance à son intestin.  * 

[/QUOTE]
C'est "fait confiance à son anus" la fin originale et ça a déjà été cité...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par fabienr:</font><hr /> * 
C'est "fait confiance à son anus" la fin originale et ça a déjà été cité...  * 

[/QUOTE]

"Didjui ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quelle autorité !!! Oh mince mon pantalon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 "

ThebigLebowski


----------



## krystof (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par fabienr:</font><hr /> * 
C'est "fait confiance à son anus" la fin originale et ça a déjà été cité...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, mais je ne voulais pas choquer les gens.


----------



## bonpat (20 Mai 2003)

* "Adieu Monsieur Anderson"*
Agent Smith


----------



## bonpat (20 Mai 2003)

*"Bonjour Monsieur Anderson"* 
Agent Smith


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Mai 2003)

*Tu veux une baffe Smith ?*





Neo


----------



## bonpat (21 Mai 2003)

*"L'est-où Oupsy?"* 
bonpat


----------



## krystof (21 Mai 2003)

C'est pas parce que l'on a quelque chose à dire, qu'il faut ouvrir sa gueule.


----------



## FEELGOOD (21 Mai 2003)

C'est parce qu'on à rien à dire qu'il faut se taire.


----------



## jpmiss (22 Mai 2003)

Celui qui ne part de rien pour ne pas arriver a grand chose n'a de merci a dire a personne

Pierre Dac


----------



## krystof (22 Mai 2003)

Je suis cool, mais faut pas me faire chier.


----------



## KARL40 (22 Mai 2003)

Proverbe Toulousain :

"Patrice Alègre apporte le cassoulet, les notables la saucisse"

Désolé


----------



## barbarella (25 Mai 2003)

L'égalité c'est couper les têtes qui dépassent  

Cocteau


----------



## barbarella (25 Mai 2003)

Ce que le public te reproche, cultive-le : c'est toi.

Cocteau


----------



## bonpat (25 Mai 2003)

* "Encore vous Monsieur Anderson !" * 
Agent Smith


----------



## aricosec (25 Mai 2003)

*"je suis vraiment fauché,ha ! oui alors je le suis"* 
.
moi le 20 du mois


----------



## krystof (25 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * "je suis vraiment fauché,ha ! oui alors je le suis" 
.
moi le 20 du mois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





















* 

[/QUOTE]

Pareil, le 5 du mois.


----------



## krystof (25 Mai 2003)

Le masque sert à dissimuler le fait qu'il y a quelque chose, et non pas qu'il n' y a rien.

Ça aurait pu être Zorro, mais c'est pas lui. Ni Spiderman d'ailleurs.


----------



## bonpat (26 Mai 2003)

* "Je vous méprise Monsieur Anderson !"* 
Agent Smith


----------



## krystof (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Proverbe Toulousain :

"Patrice Alègre apporte le cassoulet, les notables la saucisse"

Désolé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Merci, Charlie


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Mai 2003)

*Bon messieurs Smith, on va se calmer ou je vous fait une tête au carré* 
Néo


----------



## Niconemo (26 Mai 2003)

Noël aux tisons, Pâques aux Rayban


----------



## krystof (29 Mai 2003)

Etre patriote, c'est aimer son pays.
Etre nationaliste, c'est détester les autres.


----------



## bonpat (30 Mai 2003)

*Les femmes gachent les plus belles histoires d'amour en voulant qu'elles soient éternelles.* 
Oscar WILDE


----------



## KARL40 (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Merci, Charlie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Quelques lectures communes .......


----------



## krystof (31 Mai 2003)

Et pas des moindres.


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Juin 2003)

On a été trop cool, trop libéral, trop laxiste...
Maintenant on va être laxatif! CA VA CHIER!

Higelin (en 80)


----------



## jpmiss (4 Juin 2003)

Pour la marche, le plus beau chapeau du monde ne vaut pas une bonne paire de chaussures

Une mauvaise photo de vous qui rappelle vos traits vaut mieux qu'un beau paysage qui ne vous ressemble pas

Pierre Dac


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
 Pour la marche, le plus beau chapeau du monde ne vaut pas une bonne paire de chaussures


[/QUOTE] 

 En d'autres termes: marcher sur la tête?


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Juin 2003)

Défecation bien menée vaut mieux que coït banal


----------



## jpmiss (16 Juin 2003)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> * Défecation bien menée vaut mieux que coït anal  *


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Juin 2003)

neige en aout
Pâté en croute!


----------



## PetIrix (17 Juin 2003)

*" Si j'ai pas de rallonge, je dis à tout le monde que j'en ai eu une. "* 

Moi, à chaque occasion!


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Juin 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diantre je me suis trompé, c'est "défecation bien menée vaut mieux que coït Banal"...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2003)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> *
> Diantre je me suis trompé, c'est "défecation bien menée vaut mieux que coït Banal"...  *



Qu'importe le flacon pourvu qu'on ait l'ivresse


----------



## anntraxh (18 Juin 2003)

vanez foû d'chal sôlêye !

va-s'tchîr è moûse, on veûrê t'cou !


----------



## PetIrix (18 Juin 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * vanez foû d'chal sôlêye !
> 
> va-s'tchîr è moûse, on veûrê t'cou !
> 
> ...




Bien envoyé Anne !


----------



## anntraxh (18 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Bien envoyé Anne !
> *



on comprend le wallon dans votre coin ???


----------



## PetIrix (18 Juin 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> on comprend le wallon dans votre coin ???
> 
> ...



Du tout!

'comprend un peu le ch'ti , mais passé la frontière ...


Une traduction peut-être ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2003)

_" Les proverbes ressemblent aux papillons; on en attrape quelques-uns, les autres s'envolent "_


----------



## bonpat (19 Juin 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> * " Les proverbes ressemblent aux papillons; on en attrape quelques-uns, les autres s'envolent "
> *



C'est beau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ca veut dire quelque chose ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est beau
> 
> ...



chais pas c'est pas de moi, mais  de _W. Wander_

j'trouvais aussi la phrase tris jolie... j'aime aussi, beaucoup les papillons


----------



## bonpat (19 Juin 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> *
> j'aime aussi, beaucoup les papillons
> 
> 
> ...


Viens à Paris, il y en a plein les pare-brise.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Juin 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> *
> Viens à Paris, il y en a plein les pare-brise.
> 
> 
> ...



Powered by mauvaisgout.com


----------



## minime (19 Juin 2003)

PowerPC 970 sur les sites de rumeurs, nouveau G4 au keynote.


----------



## bonpat (28 Juin 2003)

*"Tout le monde cherche une réponse, moi je cherche une question."* 
bonpat


----------



## bonpat (28 Juin 2003)

*"Les vieux threads ne veulent pas mourir"* 
bonpat


----------



## bonpat (29 Juin 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> * "Tout le monde cherche une réponse, moi je cherche une question."
> bonpat   *


"Que d'humour, que de finesse, que de subtilité ... !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"
anntraxh


----------



## bonpat (1 Juillet 2003)

*"Quand je ne pense à rien, je pense à Guy Lux."* 
krystof


----------



## krystof (1 Juillet 2003)

*"et aussi à Bonpat"*


----------



## krystof (2 Juillet 2003)

*" Je conseille la péridurale. Au moins, après, le patient sait pourquoi il a mal au ©"* 
jpmiss


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * " Je conseille la péridurale. Au moins, après, le patient sait pourquoi il a mal au ©"
> jpmiss   *



Tu veux voir ma grosse aiguille?

*"Zip!"*  Sonny Boy


----------



## bebert (2 Juillet 2003)

_"Quand je vois tout ce que vous postez j'ai honte d'être un homme ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"_ (bonpat)


----------



## krystof (2 Juillet 2003)

*"Mais si, j'vous assure. Je suis un homme !"* 
Bonpat.


----------



## aricosec (2 Juillet 2003)

.





			
				bonpat a dit:
			
		

> * "Mais si, j'vous assure. Je suis un homme !"
> Bonpat.  *


 *faut pas nous prendre pour des pommes !* 
.
(FINN)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Juillet 2003)

* Je ne perds jamais de vue que le seul fait d'exister est une chance.* 
 

[ Katharine Hepburn ]


----------



## ArtBlueFun (5 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *  Je ne perds jamais de vue que le seul fait d'exister est une chance.
> 
> 
> [ Katharine Hepburn ]   *



Paix à son âme... Quelle belle personne (Katharine Hepburn)


----------



## katarina (5 Juillet 2003)

"Il ne faut écrire qu'au moment où chaque fois que tu trempes ta plume dans l'encre
un morceau de ta chair reste dans l'encrier."


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Août 2003)

_Il vaut mieux gâcher sa jeunesse que de n'en rien faire du tout. _
 

*[ Georges Courteline ]  *


----------



## alèm (20 Août 2003)

*va donc, hé patate !!*






_jargon automobilistique toulonnais_


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

_Tant va la cruche au post qu'à la fin elle me les brise._

*DocEvil*

P.S. : Mais je suis bien d'accord, ça n'est pas ma meilleure.


----------



## krystof (20 Août 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> P.S. : Mais je suis bien d'accord, ça n'est pas ma meilleure.



Loin de là, effectivement.


----------



## circonspect (20 Août 2003)

"quelqu'un qui ne laisse pas la réalité déranger ses rêves est un sage...(?)" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









"mon dieu que votre volonté soit ""fête"""(frédéric dard) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













et tant pis si elles ont déjà été post..ées...je ne vais pas me taper tout le thead


----------



## bonpat (20 Août 2003)

*"Trois choses insupportables : le café brûlant, le champagne tiède et les femmes froides."* 

Orson WELLES


----------



## krystof (20 Août 2003)

"Arrête, tu me fais mal"

Marie Trintignant


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> "Arrête, tu me fais mal"
> Marie Trintignant



"Ce que femme veut, Dieu le veut"

dommage quIl n'ait pas entendu, ce jour là.


----------



## krystof (21 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> dommage quIl n'ait pas entendu, ce jour là.



Il écoute pas trop souvent je crois.


----------



## romoan (21 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> "Ce que femme veut, Dieu le veut"
> 
> dommage quIl n'ait pas entendu, ce jour là.



nul n'est plus sourd que celui qui ne veut pas entendre (proverbe australien)


----------



## krystof (3 Septembre 2003)

On m'a dit de cueuillir les cerises avec la queue. Déjà qu'avec les mains c'est pas facile...


----------



## DJANGO (3 Septembre 2003)

Quel comique ce krystof...qui t'a aidé ?


----------



## krystof (3 Septembre 2003)

DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> Quel comique ce krystof...qui t'a aidé ?



Je crois que c'est de Coluche.


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Septembre 2003)

katarina a dit:
			
		

> "Il ne faut écrire qu'au moment où chaque fois que tu trempes ta plume dans l'encre
> un morceau de ta chair reste dans l'encrier."


Tu veux dire qu'il faut écrire avec sa b...????


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Septembre 2003)

Allez y franco mon général!

M. Audiard


----------



## DJANGO (3 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que c'est de Coluche.



Mouais, tu n'auras qu'une petite claquounette alors...


----------



## krystof (3 Septembre 2003)

Des paroles, toujours des paroles.


----------



## DJANGO (3 Septembre 2003)

Tant va la cruche à l'eau, qu'à la fin elle se casse....


AAAAARRRRRFFFFFFF !!!! énorme !!!


----------



## krystof (3 Septembre 2003)

DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> Tant va la cruche à l'eau, qu'à la fin elle se casse....
> 
> 
> AAAAARRRRRFFFFFFF !!!! énorme !!!



Effectivement. C'est de qui ?


----------



## DJANGO (3 Septembre 2003)

ben j'en sais rien c'est un proverbe...


----------



## iMax (3 Septembre 2003)

_Qui ne s'est jamais laissé enchainer ne saura jamais ce qu'est la liberté._        Gainsbourg


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2003)

_Avoir beaucoup d'amis, c'est n'avoir pas d'amis.
Aristote
_


----------



## PetIrix (9 Septembre 2003)

_Les choses qui me rendent tristes sont profondes et graves.
Les choses qui me rendent heureux sont tellement futiles que ça me rend triste._ 

Woody Allen


----------



## PetIrix (9 Septembre 2003)

_Pour prendre une décision, il faut être un nombre impair de décideur.
Et trois, c'est beaucoup trop !_ 
W. Churchill (je crois)


----------



## alèm (9 Septembre 2003)

_"il faudrait pas oublier mais la musique c'est quand même de l'art !"_

*Diam's*


----------



## alèm (9 Septembre 2003)

_"Après tout, l'inventeur de la pornograpphie, c'est quand même Kant."_

*Rémy B.*, éminent philosophe, dans l'émission d'Alain Finkielkraut du Samedi 06/09/2003 sur France Culture

_je la dédicace à Sonyboy_


----------



## MackZeKnife (9 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> _Pour prendre une décision, il faut être un nombre impair de décideur.
> Et trois, c'est beaucoup trop !_
> W. Churchill (je crois)



du même (j'en suis sûr vu ce qui suit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et pour rassurer tous les soulos du bar :

 _ Le secret de ma vitalité ? Je n'ai dans le sang que des globules rouges : l'alcool a tué depuis belle lurette tous mes globules blancs... _


----------



## barbarella (22 Septembre 2003)

J'ai souvent pensé à me marier. Et puis j'ai réfléchi.


----------



## barbarella (22 Septembre 2003)

Message effacé par barbarella


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Septembre 2003)

2 fois ?


----------



## PetIrix (22 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> J'ai souvent pensé à me marier. Et puis j'ai réfléchi.



Même chose mais dans le désordre.

"J'ai souvent pensé à réfléchir, et puis je me suis marié!"


----------



## PetIrix (29 Septembre 2003)

*La dictature c'est ferme ta gueule.
La démocratie, c'est cause toujours* 

_Inconnu_


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Septembre 2003)

audiard...


----------



## PetIrix (29 Septembre 2003)

Merci pour lui.


----------



## nato kino (29 Septembre 2003)

Un barbu, c'est un barbu, trois barbus, c'est des barbouzes !!

_du même..._


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *La dictature c'est ferme ta gueule.
> La démocratie, c'est cause toujours*
> 
> _Inconnu_



déjà dit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et c'est de Coluche


----------



## tomtom (29 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Un barbu, c'est un barbu, trois barbus, c'est des barbouzes !!
> 
> _du même..._



Heureux soient les fêlés car ils laisseront passer la lumière

_ encore lui_


----------



## supermoquette (29 Septembre 2003)




----------



## nato kino (29 Septembre 2003)




----------



## PetIrix (29 Septembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> déjà dit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beaucoup de choses lui sont attribuées, mais ce n'est qu'un taxeur.

Le coup des fonctionnaires qui partent en avance qui croisent ceux qui arrivent en retard
Ou celle de la pendule qu'on ne risque pas de voler ...

C'est d'un ministre de l'interieur de je ne sais plus quelle gouvernement.

Et quand il dit que si les militaires étaient intelligents, ils ne seraient pas militaires, ce n'est pas de lui non plus, mais de De Gaulle en personne


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Septembre 2003)

autant pour moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais c'est de lui _aussi_


----------



## iMax (30 Septembre 2003)

_La laideur à ceci de supérieur à la beauté qu'elle ne disparaît pas avec le temps. _ Gainsbourg


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Septembre 2003)

*la différence entre une lady et une vendeuse de fleurs n'est pas dans la manière dont elles se conduisent, mais dans la manière dont elles sont traitées. » * 
                          G.B. Shaw. Pygmalion (1914)

Tiens, faudra que je la sorte celle là ( [mode thebig on] la citation bande de nazes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  [mode thebig off]


----------



## PetIrix (30 Septembre 2003)

L'amant de ma femme venait régulièrement diner chez nous, jusqu'au jour où je me suis aperçu que c'est moi qui dinait avec eux!

_Je ne sais plus de qui est ce chef d'oeuvre._


----------



## nato kino (30 Septembre 2003)

On dirait du Guitry...


----------



## PetIrix (30 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> On dirait du Guitry...



Dès que c'est conjugal, on l'attribut à Guitry.
Mais ya des chances que ce soit de lui ...


Une autre :

Les chaines du mariage sont tellement lourdes à porter, qu'il faut être deux, parfois trois!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Dès que c'est conjugal, on l'attribut à Guitry.
> Mais ya des chances que ce soit de lui ...



on va dire Coluche alors ?


----------



## PetIrix (1 Octobre 2003)

De quoi satisfaire votre curiosité :

Ici !


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> De quoi satisfaire votre curiosité :
> 
> Ici !



Tricheur!!!!!


----------



## PetIrix (1 Octobre 2003)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Tricheur!!!!!



Pas triché.

M'est revenu en tête que j'avais un bouquin intitulé :
Le dictionnaire des citations.
Quand j'ai envie de me marrer un coup je le feuillette.

Je voulais retrouver ses références sur Google, et j'ai trouvé ça!


----------



## barbarella (1 Octobre 2003)

-La vérité vaut bien qu'on passe quelques années sans la trouver.

Jules Renard


----------



## Nephou (1 Octobre 2003)

Si tu as envie de parler et que ta femme dort, réveille ta femme.

_proverbe esquimau_  [COLOR=#fgdddd]  _souce : télérama_ [/COLOR]


----------



## MackZeKnife (1 Octobre 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Si tu as envie de parler et que ta femme dort, réveille ta femme.
> 
> _proverbe esquimau_  [COLOR=#fgdddd]  _souce : télérama_ [/COLOR]



c'est ton nouveau statut marital qui t'inspire ?  :

 _Cachez cette source que je ne peux voir (pour le Vieux, on dira "que je ne peux boire")_


----------



## barbarella (2 Octobre 2003)

Si ton mari te réveilles pour discuter, fou lui une claque.

Proverbe du XXème siècle


----------



## Nephou (2 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> c'est ton nouveau statut marital qui t'inspire ?  :
> 
> _Cachez cette source que je ne peux voir (pour le Vieux, on dira "que je ne peux boire")_


non mais c'est un gros et en une du web de télérama. Quand je l'ai vue je n'ai pu que penser à ce fil de discussion.

_tiens, c'est marrant comme je sens l'alliance qund je tape au clavier_


----------



## Nephou (2 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Si ton mari te réveilles pour discuter, fou lui une claque.
> 
> Proverbe du XXème siècle


<blockquote><font class="small"> un autre que moi:</font><hr />  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










[/QUOTE]


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Si ton mari te réveilles pour discuter, fou lui une claque.
> Proverbe du XXème siècle



et si c'est pour autre chose


----------



## barbarella (2 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> et si c'est pour autre chose



Il n'a qu'a prévoir avant de se coucher


----------



## PetIrix (2 Octobre 2003)

L'amour, c'est des grands mots avant, des petits mots pendant, des gros mots après... 

Guitry

L'amour :

A 20 ans c'est l'amour avec un grand A
A 50 c'est avec un gros tas !!

[je ne sais pas de qui]


----------



## PetIrix (2 Octobre 2003)

Il y a trois types de personnes.

Celles qui savent compter.
Et celles qui ne savent pas.

[Desproges je crois]


----------



## MackZeKnife (2 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Il n'a qu'a prévoir avant de se coucher



"l'amour, c'est comme la cigarette, bois un verre d'eau et tu oublieras"  _proverbe barbarellien_


----------



## PetIrix (6 Octobre 2003)

_Je suis contre les femmes. Tout contre._ 

Guitry.


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Octobre 2003)

tout chaud reçu dans ma boite aujourd'hui :

* <font color="blue">  
Pour être heureux avec un homme, il faut le comprendre beaucoup et l'aimer un peu. 
Pour être heureux avec une femme, il faut l'aimer beaucoup et ne pas chercher à la comprendre du tout. 
 </font>   *


----------



## PetIrix (8 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> tout chaud reçu dans ma boite aujourd'hui :
> 
> * <font color="blue">
> Pour être heureux avec un homme, il faut le comprendre beaucoup et l'aimer un peu.
> ...















Bon dieu, la révélation !!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci MZK.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ca m'explique beaucoup de choses.


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Bon dieu, la révélation !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dans le même message - merci à ma très chère LN  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - et c'est aussi très éclairant je crois ... :

* Une femme épouse un homme en espérant qu'il changera, mais il ne change pas.* 
* Un homme épouse une femme en espérant qu'elle ne changera pas, mais elle change.*


----------



## krystof (8 Octobre 2003)

Les hommes, c'est comme les casseroles. Ça ne se manipule que par la queue.


----------



## PetIrix (8 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Les hommes, c'est comme les casseroles. Ça ne se manipule que par la queue.



Thread chié en 23 secondes.
Bravo Krystof.
Encore un record !!


----------



## krystof (8 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Thread chié en 23 secondes.



Comprends pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 T'es constipé


----------



## barbarella (8 Octobre 2003)

" On examine avec soin les objets dans les boutiques, mais quand il s'agit des gens, on les juge sur l'apparence. "
Aristippe de Cyrène


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> " On examine avec soin les objets dans les boutiques, mais quand il s'agit des gens, on les juge sur l'apparence. "
> Aristippe de Cyrène



sauf dans le quartier rouge d'Amsterdam  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 où on peut faire les 2...


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Octobre 2003)

celle-là est pour le petit gaulois ailé qui poste d'Unix :

* Une station de métro c'est un endroit où les métro s'arrêtent, une station de taxis, c'est un endroit où les taxis s'arrêtent ; sur mon bureau j'ai une station de travail...   *


----------



## PetIrix (8 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> celle-là est pour le petit gaulois ailé qui poste d'Unix :
> 
> * Une station de métro c'est un endroit où les métro s'arrêtent, une station de taxis, c'est un endroit où les taxis s'arrêtent ; sur mon bureau j'ai une station de travail...   *




Je la connaissais, mais elle me fait toujours rire.


----------



## krystof (8 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Je la connaissais, mais elle me fait toujours rire.



Moi aussi elle me fait toujours rire. Tu parles bien de Jacqueline Maillant


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi elle me fait toujours rire. Tu parles bien de Jacqueline Maillant



tu as été contaminé par le Vieux ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






C'est plutôt de son époque


----------



## krystof (8 Octobre 2003)

J'aime beaucoup l'histoire de France. Surtout le 18ème siècle.


----------



## PetIrix (8 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> celle-là est pour le petit gaulois ailé qui poste d'Unix :
> 
> * Une station de métro c'est un endroit où les métro s'arrêtent, une station de taxis, c'est un endroit où les taxis s'arrêtent ; sur mon bureau j'ai une station de travail...   *




Dans le même style.

Un bureau encombré traduit un esprit encombré.
Le bureau de mon chef est toujours vide.


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Octobre 2003)

dans la série "Un homme, une femme" (vous chantonnerez l'air qui convient) :

_ * Un homme sera prêt à payer 200 euros pour une babiole valant 100 euros dont il a "besoin".
Une femme sera prête à payer 100 euros une babiole valant 200 euros dont elle n'a "pas besoin". * _


----------



## Mugwup (10 Octobre 2003)

Ouaih ya aussi Le bonheur c'est simple comme un coup de pine
                                              (Les Nuls)


----------



## MackZeKnife (10 Octobre 2003)

Mugwup a dit:
			
		

> Ouaih ya aussi &amp;#8220;Le bonheur c'est simple comme un coup de pine&amp;#8221;
> (Les Nuls)



restons simples


----------



## PetIrix (10 Octobre 2003)

Un gentleman, c'est celui qui est capable de décrire Sophia Loren sans faire de geste. 

_Audiard_


----------



## MackZeKnife (10 Octobre 2003)

Mugwup a dit:
			
		

> Ouaih ya aussi Le bonheur c'est simple comme un coup de pine
> (Les Nuls)



Le bonheur est à portée de main


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Octobre 2003)

Mugwup a dit:
			
		

> Ouaih ya aussi Le bonheur c'est simple comme un coup de pine
> (Les Nuls)



J'ADORE 







et ca change des histoires de ©


----------



## MackZeKnife (10 Octobre 2003)

"Un proverbe n'est pas une raison" - Voltaire


----------



## PetIrix (11 Octobre 2003)

On pardonne aux jolies femmes de se regarder dans les glaces... et on blâme un homme intelligent de s'écouter parler... 

_Audiard_


----------



## krystof (11 Octobre 2003)

"Ce que je trouve horrible, c'est les gens qui ne se sont pas inquiétés outre mesure et à la limite qui ne se sont pas inquiétés".

Johnny.


----------



## tomtom (11 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> "Ce que je trouve horrible, c'est les gens qui ne se sont pas inquiétés outre mesure et à la limite qui ne se sont pas inquiétés".
> 
> Johnny.



Pfiuuuuu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est hard


----------



## krystof (11 Octobre 2003)

Certes, mais je ne m'inquiète pas outre mesure. Et, à la limite, je ne m'inquiète pas.


----------



## tomtom (11 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Certes, mais je ne m'inquiète pas outre mesure. Et, à la limite, je ne m'inquiète pas.



Mais, c'est horrible


----------



## PetIrix (11 Octobre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Mais, c'est horrible



C'est plutôt inquiétant, toute cette horreur.


----------



## PetIrix (11 Octobre 2003)

Le plus inquiétant encore, c'est que j'ai pas vu passer mon post 1664 !!!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Le plus inquiétant encore, c'est que j'ai pas vu passer mon post 1664 !!!



Comme quoi: boire ou écrire, il faut choisir


----------



## MackZeKnife (11 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Comme quoi: boire ou écrire, il faut choisir



tu te fais rare ici dernièrement ...


----------



## PetIrix (11 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> tu te fais rare ici dernièrement ...



Il se fait rare partout en ce moment.

Paraitrait il que ses collègues l'empêchent de flooder.

Enfin, j'dis ça, ce n'est que pure spéculation ....


----------



## barbarella (11 Octobre 2003)

Bien faire, et laisser dire.


----------



## PetIrix (11 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bien faire, et laisser dire.



Curieux.
Dans ma boite, z'auraient tendance à dire et laisser faire.
M'enfin ...


----------



## MackZeKnife (11 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Curieux.
> Dans ma boite, z'auraient tendance à dire et laisser faire.
> M'enfin ...



dans la boîte du Vieux, c'est boire et déboires


----------



## alèm (11 Octobre 2003)

"Il faudrait porter jusqu'à la fin toutes les idées qu'on soulève..." 

André Gide


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Octobre 2003)

Quand les Toubettes suppositoires-girls postera, le scrolling s'ra dans le caca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Staff_


----------



## barbarella (14 Octobre 2003)

Une vie entière de bonheur !  Nul être au monde ne pourrait le supporter, ce serait l'enfer sur terre !

Georges Bernard Shaw


----------



## PetIrix (14 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Une vie entière de bonheur !  Nul être au monde ne pourrait le supporter, ce serait l'enfer sur terre !
> 
> Georges Bernard Shaw



... et inversement !


----------



## krystof (14 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> ... et inversement !



Elle est de qui celle-là


----------



## PetIrix (14 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Elle est de qui celle-là




Elle est de moi, mais je ne suis pas encore connu !!


----------



## krystof (14 Octobre 2003)

Courage, ça finira bien par arriver un jour.


----------



## MackZeKnife (14 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Elle est de moi, mais je ne suis pas encore connu !!



prends exemple sur Shaw : "Je me cite souvent, cela apporte du piment à ma conversation. "


----------



## barbarella (14 Octobre 2003)

"Les paroles sincères ne sont pas élégantes. les paroles élégantes ne sont pas sincères" 
(Lao-Tseu).


----------



## MackZeKnife (14 Octobre 2003)

- Pourquoi les filles baissent les yeux quand on leur dit "je t'aime" ?
- Pour voir si c'est vrai.


----------



## PetIrix (14 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> - Pourquoi les filles baissent les yeux quand on leur dit "je t'aime" ?
> - Pour voir si c'est vrai.



Pourquoi, elles me tournaient le dos, alors ??


----------



## krystof (14 Octobre 2003)

Entre "voir si c'est vrai" et "sentir si c'est vrai", il y a une différence.


----------



## MackZeKnife (14 Octobre 2003)

Messieurs, nous sommes écoutés... "Les femmes sont plus chastes des oreilles que de tout le reste du corps."


----------



## barbarella (16 Octobre 2003)

Pour écouter, il faut être actif et non passif. Parfois, bien écouter exige plus d'énergie que de parler.


----------



## MackZeKnife (17 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Pour écouter, il faut être actif et non passif. Parfois, bien écouter exige plus d'énergie que de parler.



oui, mais encore ?


----------



## barbarella (19 Octobre 2003)

Je n'ai jamais rien appris d'une personne qui était d'accord avec moi.

Dudley FIELD MALONE


----------



## MackZeKnife (20 Octobre 2003)

d'accord (malheureusement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ) avec Dudley.


----------



## kabeha (28 Janvier 2004)

Je fais remonter juste parce que je suis tombé là-dessus 
Chapeau bas


----------



## glimm (28 Janvier 2004)

Noël en Décembre et Paques aux rabanes...


----------



## Anonyme. (30 Janvier 2004)

bwv1006 a dit:
			
		

> Je fais remonter juste parce que je suis tombé là-dessus
> Chapeau bas



 <font class="small">Code:</font><hr /><pre> Not Found
 The requested URL /borisvian.free.fr/pata/sommaire.php3 was not found on this server </pre><hr /> 

Jolie citation


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Mars 2004)

Bon, Anntraxh va encore dire que je remonte mes sujets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 mais tant pis

pour illustrer en chanson et en clip quelques proverbes


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Août 2004)

*Bouh ! *


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *Bouh ! *





ça va pas la tête  

on peut plus somnoler tranquille


----------



## touba (25 Août 2004)

*Neige en montagne, bicou en castagne*

extrait du rêglement intérieur des pompiers de Grasse


----------



## Juste en passant (25 Août 2004)

_*El Diablo sabe mas por viejo que por Diablo.*_

Proverbe espagnol

Ce qui se traduirait par :

_Le Diable en sait plus parce qu'il est vieux que parce qu'il est Diable._


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Août 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui se traduirait par :
> 
> _Le Diable en sait plus parce qu'il est vieux que parce qu'il est Diable._



J'ai jamais pu m'y torcher à l'espagnol, ... maintenant je sais que ca ne vient pas de moi :mouais:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Octobre 2004)

_L'intelligence artificielle, c'est un espoir pour les abrutis_

*Albert Meslay*


----------



## Xman (26 Février 2005)

Dans l'espoir de ne pas m'attirer les foudres "modératrices", pour une fois, dans le Bar, j'aimerais, que l'on poste ici, les vers, ou les ciitations d'auteurs connus ou inconnus, ou pourquoi pas les notres, qui nous marquent ou nous ont marquées à un moment de notre vie, et, pourquoi. 
Alors, si ça vous tente&#8230;


----------



## Xman (26 Février 2005)

Bon, je me lance&#8230;

"Je t'aime pour toutes celles que je n'ai pas connues"  _Paul Eluard
_Pourquoi ?, &#8230;je ne connais aucune femme qui l'a compris&#8230;c'est dommage


----------



## duracel (26 Février 2005)

"Il y a un point où le coeur mis à nu ne guérit jamais" 
C'est du Rilke.


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Février 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je me lance?
> 
> "Je t'aime pour toutes celles que je n'ai pas connues"  _Paul Eluard
> _Pourquoi ?, ?je ne connais aucune femme qui l'a compris?c'est dommage



Faut pas rever...


----------



## Dedalus (26 Février 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je me lance?
> 
> "Je t'aime pour toutes celles que je n'ai pas connues"  _Paul Eluard
> _Pourquoi ?, ?je ne connais aucune femme qui l'a compris?c'est dommage



J'ai soumis le bidule à ma douce et elle a fait la grimace !      Très significatif !


----------



## Dedalus (26 Février 2005)

Sinon, j'aime bien celle-ci, je m'en étais d'ailleurs servi comme signature quelquefois :

méfiez-vous des premiers mouvements, ils sont presque toujours honnêtes
(Talleyrand)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Février 2005)

"La soif s'en va en buvant" Rabelais (Gargantua)


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Février 2005)

C'est le futal sur les chevilles qu'on peut le mieux écouter Bernard Mabille.

Sonnyboy.


----------



## Luc G (26 Février 2005)

Le poème est l'amour réalisé du désir demeuré désir.

René Char

Un poète doit laisser des traces de son passage, non des preuves. Seules les traces font rêver.

Du même.


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Février 2005)

Y a des traces qui font pas rever beaucoup...


----------



## Luc G (26 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y a des traces qui font pas rever beaucoup...



C'est que tu manques d'imagination, Sonny !


----------



## Nobody (26 Février 2005)

"Les seules personnes qui aiment le changement sont les bébés mouillés... Toutes les autres font de la résistance."
Luc De Brabandere

Ca s'applique aussi au monde des utilisateurs d'ordinateurs, ça, non?  
(j'en étais donc j'en parle à mon aise!  )


----------



## Xman (26 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y a des traces qui font pas rever beaucoup...


Non, mais qui ont fait plaisir


----------



## Xman (26 Février 2005)

" Contrairement à l'homme, ses amours se décomposent avant de mourrir"  Frédéric Dard
étonnant, non ?


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Février 2005)

Deviens ce que tu es (je sais plus qui, désolé)
Ce m'as permis (et me permet encore) de me construire

Sinon, celles qui m'ont marqué : 

St ex: 
Fais de ta vie un reve et d'un reve une realite
On ne voit bien qu'avec le coeur

Woody Alen:
-La derniere femme que j'ai pénétrée est la statue de la liberté
-Les femmes disent que je suis un mauvais coup, je vois pas comment elles peuvent juger en 1minutes...

A. Jacquard: Le bonheur, c'est de se sentir beau dans le regard des autres.

Voltaire: Si l'homme était parfait, il serait Dieu

Prospere Mérimée: L'amour fait tout excuser, mais il faut etre sur qu'il y a de l'amour.

Proverbe russe: Le tunnel a tjs un bout. En Russie, on dit, il arrive tjs un train en face.

Roger Martin du Gard: La pensée ne commence qu'avec le doute

Reve+Evolution = Revolution

Rimbaud
Je est un autre

Luchini : Meme médiocre, la télé à le mérite de nous indiquer l'état culturel d'un peuple


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Février 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Dans l'espoir de ne pas m'attirer les foudres "modératrices", pour une fois, dans le Bar, j'aimerais, que l'on poste ici, les vers, ou les ciitations d'auteurs connus ou inconnus, ou pourquoi pas les notres, qui nous marquent ou nous ont marquées à un moment de notre vie, et, pourquoi.
> Alors, si ça vous tente?



les foudres modératrices ne tombent que là où le sol les attire.

Finn_Atlas

Il me semble que le sujet a déjà été évoqué


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Février 2005)

Ah bah oui en fait


----------



## Xman (26 Février 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Rimbaud
> Je est un autre



Du même genre mais d'un autre : Je suis, certes; mais es-tu ?


----------



## Xman (26 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> les foudres modératrices ne tombent que là où le sol les attire.
> 
> Finn_Atlas


Ce ne fût qu'un


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Février 2005)

cornegidouille!!!!!     je prefere les gandins quand ils sont mafflus


----------



## joeldu18cher (15 Mai 2005)

l'eternité c'est long surtout vers la fin

tous les matins j'apporte le café au lit a ma femme, elle n'a plus qu'a le moudre


----------



## joeldu18cher (15 Mai 2005)

ce n'est pas parce que l'homme a soif d'amour qu'il doit se jeter sur la premiere gourde


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Mai 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> ce n'est pas parce que l'homme a soif d'amour qu'il doit se jeter sur la premiere gourde



mouais, je crois qu'il faudrait plutot poster ca du cote des proverbes louches, non??


----------



## jahrom (9 Juin 2005)

...et autres conneries du genre.

Je me lance :

"C'est parceque la vitesse de la lumière est supérieure à celle du son que tant de gens parraissent brillant, avant d'avoir l'air con"


----------



## Bassman (9 Juin 2005)

moi même a dit:
			
		

> Ca serait trop long de m'auto citer en permanence.


Ca serait trop long de m'auto citer en permanence.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (9 Juin 2005)

La femme est l'avenir de l'homme... mais l'homme est con comme un balai !
Donc la femme serait l'avenir du balai ???:rateau:


----------



## iota (9 Juin 2005)

Salut.

Il vaut mieux qu'il pleuve un jour comme aujourd'hui plutôt qu'un jour où il fait beau.

@+
iota


----------



## morden (9 Juin 2005)

si le vendredi 13 tombe un premier janvier, c'est mauvais signe pour toute l'année !

(et ça rime lol )

A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ca serrait trop long de m'auto citer en permanence.



C'est à cause du p ... d'S que tu rajoutes des "R" ?


----------



## z-moon (9 Juin 2005)

coucou  

_"Il faut mettre un frein, à l'immobilisme!"_


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juin 2005)

z-moon a dit:
			
		

> coucou
> 
> _"Il faut mettre un frein, à l'immobilisme!"_



Ah ? les authentiques aussi, on à le droit ?  :rateau:


----------



## iota (9 Juin 2005)

Une autre...

"il faut donner une nouvelle impulsion..."  

@+
iota


----------



## Malow (9 Juin 2005)

L'éloignement, la jalousie, les querelles, le ressentiment n'empêchent pas l'amour, affection reptilienne qui se mord la queue et se nourrit volontiers de son contraire.


----------



## z-moon (9 Juin 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Une autre...
> 
> "il faut donner une nouvelle impulsion..."
> 
> ...



Mouuuuahaaahahahaaa...rrrrrrrrrr  

tout cela ne me dit rien qui vaille ...


----------



## maiwen (9 Juin 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> La femme est l'avenir de l'homme... mais l'homme est con comme un balai !
> Donc la femme serait l'avenir du balai ???:rateau:


ça s'appelle aussi un aspirateur ...


----------



## Malow (9 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça s'appelle aussi un aspirateur ...



Sympa la citation !!!


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Juin 2005)

compromis, chose dû.  _Coluche_.


je vais pas mettre toutes les cotations de coluches que je connait parceque ça fait trop, mais une bonne partie est recensé ici.


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Juin 2005)

à balai, balai et demi


----------



## Malow (9 Juin 2005)

Il y en a une qui me tient particulierement a coeur....

"Ecrire c'est lever toutes les censures".....


----------



## maiwen (9 Juin 2005)

eh ben moi je dis, "faut pas pousser méwèn dans les orties !!!"© naméo©


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Juin 2005)

en ce moment j'aime bien "ça m'fou l'bois dans l'tergale"...
Mais ça ne plait pas à tout le monde...


----------



## maiwen (9 Juin 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> en ce moment j'aime bien "ça m'fou l'bois dans l'tergale"...
> Mais ça ne plait pas à tout le monde...


c'est où "l'tergale" ?  (dtc  :rateau: ) ...


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Juin 2005)

Pour moi la citations du moment c'est "Va manger tes cacahouettes !!"*

Pour ceux qui ne comprennent pas, il faut avoir vu un épisode de dimanche dernier de 'faites comme chez vous' (c'est une série française débile qui passe sur je sais plus quelle chaine (mais hertzienne en tout cas) et qui se passe dans un immeuble, les rapport entre voinsins etc...).



* ça s'écrit comme ça cacahouettes ??


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juin 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> * ça s'écrit comme ça cacahouettes ??



A-R-A-C-H-I-D-E-S- -G-R-I-L-L-É-E-S pourquoi ?    





_Sérieusement, comme tu l'as écrit._


----------



## maiwen (9 Juin 2005)

ou K-K-W-E-T.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ou K-K-W-E-T.



qu'est-ce que le Ku Klux mouillé vient faire ici ?


----------



## maiwen (9 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> qu'est-ce que le Ku Klux mouillé vient faire ici ?


ooooooooooh  :rose: mais non mais non !


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Juin 2005)

Mes ptites citations sont généralement des petites phrases pour me donner du courage et me motiver dans les rudes épreuves (he-hem  :rateau: ) 

j'emploie souvent celle-ci que je trouve jolie et courte, elle nous vient de l'anglais   

"If it's to be, it's up to me..."


----------



## maiwen (9 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Mes ptites citations sont généralement des petites phrases pour me donner du courage et me motiver dans les rudes épreuves (he-hem  :rateau: )
> 
> j'emploie souvent celle-ci que je trouve jolie et courte, elle nous vient de l'anglais
> 
> "If it's to be, it's up to me..."


dans le genre y'a aussi "don't worry, be happy  ... ouh ouh ouhouh ..."    :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> dans le genre y'a aussi "don't worry, be happy  ... ouh ouh ouhouh ..."    :love:



Ou plus concis : Let it be !


----------



## maiwen (9 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ou plus concis : Let it be !


oui comme "Let it beeee, let it beeeeee let it beee let it beeeee "   

et puis y'a "take it easy" aussi  :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (9 Juin 2005)

"c'est qui ce poildep ?"


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui comme "Let it beeee, let it beeeeee let it beee let it beeeee "



Non, comme "Laisse béton" !  

Mais je suis sur que quand tu cherches toi même
en ces temps troublés,
Mère Mary vient à toi
te dire ces mots sensés
"Laisse tomber !"

Et dans tes heures sombres, 
elle se tient juste devant toi
et te dit ces mots sensés
"Laisse tomber"


----------



## maiwen (9 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Non, comme "Laisse béton" !
> 
> Mais je suis sur que quand tu cherches toi même
> en ces temps troublés,
> ...


mais non mais non 
"j'étais tranquille 
j'étais pénard
accoudé au flipper
le type est entré dans le bar 
a commandé un jambon beurre" 

et après ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais non mais non
> "j'étais tranquille
> j'étais pénard
> accoudé au flipper
> ...



Comme quoi, les thèmes récurrents chez Renaud, Quand j'ai lu, je me suis demandé ce que les paroles de "Marche à l'ombre" venaient faire là. Eh non, c'est bien "Laisse béton".


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais non mais non
> "j'étais tranquille
> j'étais pénard
> accoudé au flipper
> ...


 ...
Et y s'est approché de moi
Et y m'a regardé comme ça:

"T'as des bottes
Mon pote
Elles me bottent
J'parie qu'c'est des santiags
Viens faire un tour dans l'terrain vague
J'vais t'apprendre un jeu rigolo
A grands coups de chaines de vélo
J'te fais tes bottes à la baston"

Moi j'lui dis: "laisse béton"

Y m'a filé une beigne
J'lui ai filé une torgnolle
Y m'a filé une châtaigne
J'lui ai filé mes groles

J'étais tranquille j'étais pénard
Accoudé au comptoir
Le type est entré dans le bar
A commandé un café noir
Pis y m'a tapé sur l'épaule
Puis y m'a r'gardé d'un air drôle:

"T'as un blouson
Mecton
L'est pas bidon
Moi j'me les gèle sur mon scooter
Avec ça j's'rai un vrai rocker
Viens faire un tour dans la ruelle
J'te montrerai mon Opinel
J'te chourav'rai ton blouson"

Moi j'lui dis: "Laisse béton"

Y m'a filé une beigne
J'lui ai filé un marron
Y m'a filé une châtaigne
J'ui ai filé mon blouson

J'étais tranquille j'étais pénard
Je réparais ma mobylette
Le type a surgi sur l'boul'vard
Sur sa grosse moto super chouette
S'est arrêté l'long du trottoir
Et m'a regardé d'un air bête:

"T'as l'même blue jean
Que James Dean
T'arrêtes ta frime
J'parie qu'c'est un vrai Lévis Strauss
Il est carrément pas craignos
Viens faire un tour derrière l'église
Histoire que je te dévalise
A grands coups de ceinturon"

Moi j'lui dis:"Laisse béton"

Y m'a filé une beigne
J'lui ai filé une mandale
Y m'a filé une châteigne
J'lui ai filé mon futal

La morale de cette pauvre histoire
C'est qu'quand t'es tranquille et peinard
Faut pas trop traîner dans les bars
A moins d'être fringuer en costard
Quand à la fin d'une chanson
Tu t'retrouve à poil sans tes bottes
Faut avoir d'l'imagination
Pour trouver une chute rigolote.


c'est un peu long comme citations, ja sais 


P.S.: y en a une autre en anglais que les américains afectioneraient tout particulièrement : "ôw pheuque !"


----------



## jahrom (9 Juin 2005)

"Mais sors un peu la tête de ton cul"


----------



## Kreck (9 Juin 2005)

Le succès c'est être capable d'aller d'échec en échec sans perdre son enthousiasme
Churchill


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

tu as voulu le velo ?
maintenant pedale !!!!


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Juin 2005)

Kreck a dit:
			
		

> Le succès c'est être capable d'aller d'échec en échec sans perdre son enthousiasme
> Churchill


 C'est tout moi ça... (surtout la deuxième partie de la phrase...  :mouais:   :rose: :rateau: ...)


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Juin 2005)

> L'important, ce n'est pas le lieu où on se trouve,
> c'est l'état d'esprit dans lequel on est.


je sais pas d'où je là sors


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juin 2005)

Parlant du ... "suicide" de Roger Boulin (ou René, j'me souviens plus bien) : "Y zont dit :La presse à tué un ministre ... C'est pas bien grave, par rapport à ce qu'elle en fait vivre !"

Coluche


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juin 2005)

L'idée de base de ce thread n'est pas mal du tout :love:   
Ca m'a fait remonter quelques souvenirs... en particulier ce morceau de discussion, sur le pont d'un bateau qui me ramenait en Corse, avec un pote...

-"Au fur et à mesure que le bateau avance, les vagues, en se détachant progressivement du reflet du soleil, font penser à du papier aluminium en train de se dissoudre dans de l'acide.
- Hé... T'es un poète, toi.
- Non. Un poète, il est capable de modeler sa vie et sa vision du monde grâce à une suite de constats comme celui-ci. Moi, quand je relèverai les yeux, tout disparaîtra et le reste sera toujours façonné dans la même merde.
-Ah, ouais... Tu serais pas simplement un peu con, alors?"

C'est retranscrit, avec le filtre des ans...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juin 2005)

"Ta tête de noeud ; vous l'avez tous de série, dans la famille ; ou t'es le seul à avoir payé pour avoir l'option?"

... Grosse bagarre, après la tirade... Souvenirs, souvenirs :love:    :casse:


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juin 2005)

"J'aime bien lire le gruyère parce que c'est écrit gros"
_Gilbert Montagné  _​
  ​


----------



## Bassman (10 Juin 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> "J'aime bien lire le gruyère parce que c'est écrit gros"
> _Gilbert Montagné  _​
> ​



Souvenirs souvenirs


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Juin 2005)

tiens, j'en ai 2 ....des citations qui tabassent....

*1) les Simpsons, saison 5 ...*


Marge citant son oncle...


> descendez les tous, dieu fera le trie...




*2) La classe americaine ...*


George Abitbol (l'homme le plus classe du monde) à un pequin moyen...


> tu as peut etre le cul qui brille, mais t'es pas une lumiere...


----------



## Bassman (10 Juin 2005)

2 intellectuels assis vont moins loin qu'un con qui marche - Audiar bien sur.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2005)

Omer dans les Simpson a dit:
			
		

> Au museum ? Ah non, d'ailleurs tous les mots en "um", c'est casse pieds, moi, je préfère les mots en "or", comme ... "côte de porc" !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Juin 2005)

_Il ne faut pas désespérer des imbéciles, 
avec un peu d'entraînement, 
on peut réussir à en faire des militaires._

*Pierre Desproges


*


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Juin 2005)

dans southpark : 
On empêchera ce sucuide collectif, à tout prix et même si pour cela il faut les éliminer tous jusqu'au dernier


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Juin 2005)

_Je méprise profondément ceux qui aiment marcher en rangs et en une musique: ce ne peut être que par erreur qu'ils ont reçu un cerveau, une moelle épinière leur suffirait amplement.
_
*Albert Einstein*


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Juin 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> > L'important, ce n'est pas le lieu où on se trouve,
> > c'est l'état d'esprit dans lequel on est.
> 
> 
> je sais pas d'où je là sors




*Dans le même genre il y a celle ci :*

On n'est pas responsable de la tête qu'on a
mais de la tronche qu'on tire....


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> _Je méprise profondément ceux qui aiment marcher en rangs et en une musique: ce ne peut être que par erreur qu'ils ont reçu un cerveau, une moelle épinière leur suffirait amplement.
> _
> *Albert einstein*



Dans un autre style :

"Dans le cochon, tout est bon"

*lepurfilsdelasagesse*


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (10 Juin 2005)

Sexologie : au logis ? Au logis ? Pourquoi au logis ? _(Francis Blanche) _


----------



## Marco68 (10 Juin 2005)

"Les anglais ont des traits anguleux...Ce sont tous des angulés..."
Pierre Desproges


----------



## z-moon (10 Juin 2005)

Marco68 a dit:
			
		

> "Les anglais ont des traits anguleux...Ce sont tous des angulés..."
> Pierre Desproges


LOL :love: 

"Quand le trèfle est couché, le pique...nique"   _(Pierre Desproges)_


----------



## Marco68 (10 Juin 2005)

z-moon a dit:
			
		

> LOL :love:
> 
> "Quand le trèfle est couché, le pique...nique"   _(Pierre Desproges)_


 
Hé hé hé...M'en souvenais pas de celle-la ....


----------



## Bassman (10 Juin 2005)

"Ne vous emmerdez plus, emmerdez les autres" - Bassou himself


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (10 Juin 2005)

Un repas sans fromage, c'est comme une belle femme avec un seul oeil!


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Un repas sans fromage, c'est comme une belle femme avec un seul oeil!


ben quelle poésie    :hein:


----------



## z-moon (10 Juin 2005)

"Neige en hiver et Paco Rabanne"


----------



## Marco68 (10 Juin 2005)

Il vaut mieux être suspect que lèche-cul...

(décortiquez bien la phrase pour ceux qui ne la connaissent pas...)


----------



## jahrom (10 Juin 2005)

"Chaumière où l'on rit, vaut mieux que palais où l'on pleure"


----------



## jahrom (10 Juin 2005)

"Quite a passer pour un con autant passer tres vite."


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (10 Juin 2005)

Marco68 a dit:
			
		

> Il vaut mieux être suspect que lèche-cul...
> 
> (décortiquez bien la phrase pour ceux qui ne la connaissent pas...)


 
On salue Coluche...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2005)

"Il passe à la télé ... il s'arrête pas encore, mais il passe déjà ! "

Coluche toujours


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Juin 2005)

*Ce n'est pas parce que l'homme a soif d'amour*
 qu'il doit se jeter sur la première gourde.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ce n'est pas parce que l'homme a soif d'amour*
> qu'il doit se jeter sur la première gourde.



Il semble qu'il y ait là un désaccord fondamental entre toi et un autre membre de macGe, qui a cette citation dans sa signature. Lui l'attribue à Desproges, et ça me parait assez correspondre à son style, d'ailleurs.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Juin 2005)

Ah.... Mais, mais mais... C'est que j'avais pas bien compris le but du thread, moi... Je m'étais cité moi même  :rose: Je sors...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ah.... Mais, mais mais... C'est que j'avais pas bien compris le but du thread, moi... Je m'étais cité moi même  :rose: Je sors...



Vos meilleures citations, ce sont les meilleures citations que tu connaisses, même si elles sont de toi !


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Juin 2005)

C'est curieux chez les marins, ce besoin de faire des phrases...

c'est dans les tontons flingueurs...


----------



## jahrom (10 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ah.... Mais, mais mais... C'est que j'avais pas bien compris le but du thread, moi... Je m'étais cité moi même :rose: Je sors...



Au contraire !! si elles sont de toi c'est encore meilleur car il y a de fortes chances pour qu'on ne les connaisse pas...


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Juin 2005)

C'était pas la bonne semaine pour arreter les amphèt'...

C'était pas la bonne semaine pour arreter de fumer...
C'était pas la bonne semaine pour arreter de boire...



dans  "y a-t-il un pilote dans l'avion" (culte ce film )


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> C'était pas la bonne semaine pour arreter les amphèt'...
> 
> C'était pas la bonne semaine pour arreter de fumer...
> C'était pas la bonne semaine pour arreter de boire...
> ...



En regardant tes deux derniers posts, je me dis que tu t'es gourré de thread, les répliques de films, 
c'est là ! 

et ça tourne pas mal aussi en ce moment


----------



## Bassman (10 Juin 2005)

"Voici Windows XP, le plus stable et innovant des systèmes" - Lu sur une boite XP


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (10 Juin 2005)

bon allé je rehausse le niveau ...


> quel est le meilleur moyen de faire tourner la tete a une femme ?
> lui dire qu'elle a un joli profil
> sacha gitri


 
ou la plus adequate :


> bon .. on boit ou on s'encule ? perso j'ai pas soif ...


----------



## ficelle (10 Juin 2005)

"avec la bite tu peux frimer,
avec les couilles, non !"
jean Carmet, brèves de comptoir

"les cons sont particulierement cons, cette année !
il doit y avoir des millesimes... c'est comme pour le vin !"
guy marchand
bonjour l'angoisse

"j'ai connu un mec de droite, il avait dix fois plus de classe que ça"
hugues, la classe americaine

"vive la suisse libre"
jacques brel, l'aventure c'est l'aventure


----------



## Marco68 (10 Juin 2005)

...Ta mère en sauce madère...


--je ne sais plus de qui-


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (10 Juin 2005)

"Si tu peux pas le bouffer...
Si tu peux pas le baiser...
Pisse dessus !"   *(Proverbe chien) *
" Si ton travail est dur, et si tes résultats sont minces, rappelle-toi qu'un jour le grand chêne a été un gland comme toi " _*(Proverbe de Jesépuki) *_


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (10 Juin 2005)

> "Si tu peux pas le bouffer...
> Si tu peux pas le baiser...
> Pisse dessus !" *(Proverbe chien)*


 
LLLLLLLLOOOOOOOLLLLLL


----------



## z-moon (10 Juin 2005)

"dit moi, tu fume depuis combien de temps?
- depuis que je bois du café...
- et tu bois du café depuis combien de temps?
- depuis que je fume... "

( j'ai honte! :rose: )


----------



## Marco68 (10 Juin 2005)

Est-ce que vous fumez après l'amour ?...

...Je ne sais pas, je n'ai jamais regardé....


----------



## avr (10 Juin 2005)

Est-que ça pourrait s'appliquer à ce thread?


> Nous étions au bord du gouffre, mais nous avons fait un grand pas en avant...





			
				iota a dit:
			
		

> Une autre...
> 
> "il faut donner une nouvelle impulsion..."
> 
> ...


J'ai aussi adoré:


> Les veuves vivent généralement plus longtemps que leur mari


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Juin 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> ...brèves de comptoir



Tiens, en parlant de brève de comptoir, j'en ai entendu une excellente ce midi (à la radio, racontée par un "Inconnu"  )

_La mort, c'est l'arrêt du coeur...
L'amour, c'est la raie du ©..._ 

  :love:


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

dans les Perles du Bac : 
"L'indice de fécondité doit être égal à deux pour assurer le renouvellement des générations parce qu'il faut être deux pour faire un enfant. On peut s'y mettre à trois ou quatre mais deux suffisent."


----------



## Macludo (10 Juin 2005)

Allez, toutes ne sont pas de moi, je cite donc...  Ce n'est pas très fin, j'éspère que les modos seront sympas et accepteront quelques écarts... 

- Qui pisse contre le vent se rince les dents 
- Tempête a l'aller, t'en chie au retour

- Mouette qui recule, vent qui t'en***

- Pingouin dans les champs , hiver méchant

- Quand le goéland se gratte le gland, c'est qu'il va faire mauvais temps. 

- Quand il se gratte le cul, c'est qu'il fera pas beau non plus.

- Pluie en février, routes mouillées

- Femme a lunettes, femme à quequette

- Femme à lunettes à branches en écailles, foufoune en bataille

- Mauvaise de la vue , Bonne du cul

- Femmes au volant, mort au tournant... 

- Femme dans le fossé, danger écarté 

- Plus il y a de gruyère, plus il y a de trous, mais plus il y a de trous, moins il y a de gruyère.

- Chez Airbus, mieux vaut etre A320 qu'à 2 bourrés 

- Caleçon qui gratte, morpions qui squattent

- Le monde appartient à ceux dont les ouvriers se lèvent tôt

- Si tu as envie de travailler, assieds-toi et attends que ça passe

- Le travail est lopium du peuple Je ne veux pas mourir drogué

- Qui mange un oignon, rote comme un démon. 

- Gourdin du matin, pipi sans les mains. 

- Le pastis se trouble quand on le mouille. Les filles, c'est l'inverse... 

- Qui boit sans soif vomira sans efforts. 

- On boira du lait quand les vaches mangeront du raisin. 

- Tout a une fin, sauf le saucisson qui en a deux. 

- Si l'argent n'achète pas l'amour, ça facilite nettement les négociations!

- Mange la salade, jamais malade!


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> dans les Perles du Bac :
> "L'indice de fécondité doit être égal à deux pour assurer le renouvellement des générations parce qu'il faut être deux pour faire un enfant. On peut s'y mettre à trois ou quatre mais deux suffisent."


 A propos : les perles du bac ont perdus quelque chose de très précieux, car ça a été fait pendant ma seconde (cette année) par une filles dans ma classe , en géo :

c'était un contôl sur "les Lumières" et il fallait cité des noms de lumières : quelque malin ont dit 50 watts et 60 watts, mais dans ceux qui ne connaissaientn pas leurs leçon (dont moi) la fille en question a voulu inventé des noms de philosophes et elle a sortie ça (la prof la lu à toute la classse sans dire qui l'avait écrit.) : "_Mahomet, philosophe latin du 17ème siecle avant JC_" je m'en souviendrait toutes ma vie !!!


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Juin 2005)

@Macludo :

c'est les citations détournés !!! je les avait vu sur un site il y a longtemps et je les cherchaient justement mais je ne les retrouvaient plus !!!!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2005)

Puisque ça tourne aux perles, en voici une ou deux du domaine de l'assurance. J'en garantis l'autenticité, mais ça c'est passé en Italie, au tout début des années 70. Elles ont été relevées dans des déclarations de sinistres automobiles :

-"J'ai reçu un violent choc derrière la tête : il était évident qu'une femme cherchait à me doubler."

-"Mes pieds passèrent de l'accélérateur au frein, sautillèrent sur l'autoroute, et heurtèrent un obstacle sur le côté opposé."

-"J"ai raté mon virage à cause d'un camion-citerne invisible."

Ma préférée : "La vache à percuté mon véhicule comme un bolide ... Plus tard, j'ai appris que l'animal ne disposait pas de toutes ses facultés mentales." _comme quoi, la vache folle, ne date pas des années 90 en Angleterre, mais bien des années 70 en Italie !  :rateau: _


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2005)

J'vais t'balancer une gauffre ; t'vas voir... Tu vas pas venir réclamer le supplément confiture!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2005)

Vu d'avion ; t'as déjà l'air con... Mais alors de près, ça fait carrément peur...


----------



## z-moon (12 Juin 2005)

Vous aimez manger é-picé?
-oui mais pas en même temps!


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> J'vais t'balancer une gauffre ; t'vas voir... Tu vas pas venir réclamer le supplément confiture!



Bof, moi, j't'en met une, si j'te loupe, rien qu'avec le vent, j't'enrhume ! :casse:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2005)

Les technocrates ? Une nouvelle race de fénéants ! Tu leur donne le Sahara, cinq ans après, faut qu'ils achètent du sable ailleurs ! 

Coluche


----------



## playaman (12 Juin 2005)

Une de moi qui a bien plus a certaines demoiselles a propos du respect au petit matin lors de "one night stand" :

"J'ai économisé une p..., je peux bien payer les croissants"   

Ont a du savoir vivre en Suisse


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juin 2005)

Je boirai du lait quand les vaches mangeront du raisin


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2005)

mon père, il y'a deux minutes, après un coup de fil chez les gens qui nous ont pas encore livré le lave-vaisselle : 
" on est tous con un jour , y'a un tournant, même toi , même moi, tout le monde. Ben aujourd'hui c'est eux ... "

 ça fait un peu du Van Damme non ?  :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mon père, il y'a deux minutes, après un coup de fil chez les gens qui nous ont pas encore livré le lave-vaisselle :
> " on est tous con un jour , y'a un tournant, même toi , même moi, tout le monde. Ben aujourd'hui c'est eux ... "
> 
> ça fait un peu du Van Damme non ?  :rose:



Il est "au poil" (NAN SM, j'ai pas dit À POIL) ton père


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (16 Juin 2005)

"La preuve irréfutable qu'il existe de l'intelligence sur les autres planètes, c'est qu'ils n'ont JAMAIS cherché à entrer en contact avec nous".
_*(Calvin et Hobbes) *_


----------



## KARL40 (16 Juin 2005)

"Ce que tu n'achètes pas avec de l'argent, tu l'achètes avec beaucoup d'argent"

_Chat noir, chat blanc - E. Kusturica_

Vous pouvez le vérifier tous les jours !!!


----------



## argothian22 (16 Juin 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> "Ce que tu n'achètes pas avec de l'argent, tu l'achètes avec beaucoup d'argent"
> 
> _Chat noir, chat blanc - E. Kusturica_
> 
> Vous pouvez le vérifier tous les jours !!!




L'amour ne s'achète pas 
L'amitié ne s'achète pas 
Une vie ne s'achète pas 
La bonheur ne s'achète pas ....


... même avec beaucoup d'argent


----------



## avr (16 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Bof, moi, j't'en met une, si j'te loupe, rien qu'avec le vent, j't'enrhume ! :casse:


J'vais t'balancer une fricassée de phalanges dans la salle à manger à t'en faire péter les clous de girofles!  
(un vieux copain)


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Juin 2005)

Mais non, thérese n'est pas moche, elle n'a pas un physique facile...  
(le pere noel est une ordure)


----------



## iota (16 Juin 2005)

Salut.

Un de mes profs de physique quand j'étais au lycée :
"Il comprend vite mais faut lui expliquer longtemps".

Mon prof de TI au lycée :
"Vaut mieux pas que je vous ai dans le nez, car quand je vous aurais dans le nez vous l"aurez dans le..."
Et la classe reprenait en coeur : "Baba..." 

@+
iota


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2005)

pas de moi, mais elle m'amuse beaucoup:

"suis pas rancunier mais j'ai d'la mémoire"


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, thérese n'est pas moche, elle n'a pas un physique facile...
> (le pere noel est une ordure)



mon ami Antony, dans ses oeuvres...:

*HOHOHOH... cette fille est physiquement intelligente..  *


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Juin 2005)

Dans le même genre : 

En regardant une joie fille : 

J'aime beaucoup ce que vous faites... :rose:


----------



## jahrom (17 Juin 2005)

dans les nuits fauves :

"putain celle la, elle a pas inventé la machine à cambrer les bananes..." :love:


----------



## Dendrimere (17 Juin 2005)

Un pote dans sa copie de philo, y a tres longtemps de ca :

'selon le celebre philosophe africain Matumba, on ne peut pas faire demi-tour sur une route verglacee'....


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juin 2005)

Dans la vie, y a pas d'petits, y a pas d'grands. La bonne longueur pour les jambes, c'est quand les pieds touchent bien par terre ! 

(Coluche)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Juin 2005)

"Qui gobe des noix de coco, fait confiance à son anus" (Un présentateur de journal TV sur une chaîne Africaine)


----------



## TranXarnoss (17 Juin 2005)

"Que le cul lui pèle et qu'il ait les bras trop courts pour se gratter" 
(à dire avec l'accent du sud)


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juin 2005)

Le requin n'attaque pas l'homme ! Tout le monde sait ça ... A part peut-être les requins ! 

(je crois que c'est de Groucho Markx, mais je suis pas sur)


----------



## TranXarnoss (17 Juin 2005)

En parlant de Groucho Marx, tandis qu'il prend le pouls d'un type en regardant sa montre:
"Ou cet homme est mort, ou ma montre est arrêtée".


Sinon y'a aussi Mae West serrée contre un homme :
"Ou vous êtes armé, ou vous êtes content de me voir".


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

" On ne construit rien sur du passé "  ... mon papa ce soir ... c'est pas grand chose mais j'ai trouvé ça bien   ( bon c'est pas forcément vrai non plus ... dans le contexte ça l'était )


----------



## kitetrip (13 Juillet 2005)

"Attends d'avoir traversé la rivière avant de dire au crocodile qu'il a une sale gueule" :rateau: 

"Faut pas prendre les cons pour des gens"  

Et la meilleure, c'était à mon anniversaire lors d'une partie de tarot :
" - Copine : il faudrait du talque pour les cartes...
- Moi : j'aime pas trop quand ça glisse, je préfère quand c'est bien rêche
- Copine : de toute façon t'es qu'un sadique"

 

Franchement, je pensais vraiment aux cartes en disant ça (juré !   )... Ca tourne vite un esprit (et elle est même pas majeure :hosto:  ! !)


----------



## Xman (13 Juillet 2005)

"Plus j'avance, et plus je m'en éloigne!"

But ou point de départ ?


----------



## Nobody (13 Juillet 2005)

De Audiard:

"La connerie à ce point-là, moi, j'dis qu'ça devient gênant"

 

Ou encore:

"Tu sais, quand les types de 130 kg disent certaines choses, ceux de 60 kg les écoutent."
 

Et celle-ci:

"-J'ai bon caractère mais j'ai le glaive vengeur et le bras séculier. L'aigle va fondre sur la vieille buse.
-Ça c'est chouette comme métaphore.
-Ce n'est pas une métaphore c'est une périphrase.
-Ah fait pas chier !
-Ça c'est une métaphore."


J'adore!   




PS: désolé si elles ont déjà été citées: je n'ai pas lu tout le thread...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> "Vous ne m'avez pas cru, vous m'aurez donc cuite"
> _*Jeanne d'Arc*_



"50 kilos d'héroïne qui partent en fumée..."
les anglais voyand J d'Arc brûler...


----------



## NED (14 Juillet 2005)

14 Juillet, C'est Vraiment La Plaie !!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Juillet 2005)

de notre ami bill gates :

"l'erreur est humaine mais un vrai désastre nécessite un ordinateur"  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Juillet 2005)

Il a du en faire une drole de tête le premier mec qui a fait caca...


----------



## guytantakul (16 Juillet 2005)

Sa mère encore plus. 
Elle disait : "Mon fils, il est comme moi"


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Août 2005)

j'ai une de ces chiasses, j'ai cru que je faisais un don d'organe

Supermoquette


----------



## NED (23 Août 2005)

Purr r'ler au chtô..
Ti turn a garrrche, a garrrche, pi a drouette,
Ti tomb d'van lô...

Un agriculteur m'indiquant le château de Breuteuil...


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Août 2005)

A la St Valentin, on se fait des calins,
et à la St Hercule ...


----------



## chandler_jf (23 Août 2005)

- on prend le train ou on s'encule ...??
- ho tu sais moi les voyages ... 
(déclinable à l'infini )


----------



## Nobody (23 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> A la St Valentin, on se fait des calins,
> et à la St Hercule ...


 
... quand j'avance, toi tu recules.
comment veux-tu comment veux-tu que je...

C'est ça?





			
				la blague de Michel Denisot Nulle Part Ailleurs un jour au millénaire dernier a dit:
			
		

> Denisot (enfin, sa marionnette): Qu'est-ce qui est long et dur et qui distingue l'homme de la femme?
> Gildas: Ben elle est connue, celle-là, c'est le service militaire.
> Denisot: Non. C'est la bite........... Désolé.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Août 2005)

Une citation de mon père : "quand on a un porc qui s'appelle Gerzy, on le met au zoo !"

sitôt dit, sitôt fait ; et père y colle au zoo c'porc Gerzy !  



NB : que ceux qui ne comprennent pas demandent à Robertav ... ou prennent un train de grande ligne ! :rateau:


----------



## Nobody (23 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Une citation de mon père : "quand on a un porc qui s'appelle Gerzy, on le met au zoo !"
> 
> sitôt dit, sitôt fait ; et père y colle au zoo c'porc Gerzy !
> 
> ...


 
Ca, c'est de Gotlib: Rubrique à Brac, tome 2, page 16.


----------



## ch-bzh (23 Août 2005)

tempéte en novembre t'en chie en décembre


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Une citation de mon père : "quand on a un porc qui s'appelle Gerzy, on le met au zoo !"
> 
> sitôt dit, sitôt fait ; et père y colle au zoo c'porc Gerzy !
> 
> ...



 :mouais: Merdasse!!! Grillé par Nobody...


----------



## Nobody (23 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Merdasse!!! Grillé par Nobody...


 
Gnark!


----------



## Ti'punch (23 Août 2005)

"Le paradis de la terre se trouve entre les seins d'une femme, sur le dos d'un cheval, dans les pages d'un livre."


----------



## chandler_jf (23 Août 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> "Le paradis de la terre se trouve entre les seins d'une femme, sur le dos d'un cheval, dans les pages d'un livre."



le tout en même temps ???


----------



## Ti'punch (23 Août 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> le tout en même temps ???



mais non... ça dépend des moments de la journée     :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## MACcossinelle (24 Octobre 2005)

*Citations* du jour BONJOUR....

J'ai feuilleté "_les jolies choses_" de V.Despentes et je suis tombé sur deux trois phrases (citations)...

_"L'âge se lit dans les yeux des autres, même quand soi-même on n'y pense plus."_ :rose: 


 "Il y a une sexualité qu'on ne peut vivre que sous alcool. Boire c'est ça aussi: accuellir ce qui devrait rester caché de notre propre désir..." 

_( un petit verre de Bacardi ?!  )_


----------



## Fluocaril (24 Octobre 2005)

-L'imaginaire est l'amant nocturne de la réalité -


----------



## maiwen (24 Octobre 2005)

" il a dormi comme vache qui pisse "  

allez savoir qui est l'imbécile qui a dit un truc pareil  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Octobre 2005)

C'est le m&#234;me qu'a dit "Il pleut comme une souche" !


----------



## maiwen (24 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est le même qu'a dit "Il pleut comme une souche" !


 :affraid: non ! j'ai jamais dit un truc pareil :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2005)

_"Etre pris pour un idiot par un imbécile est un délice de fin gourmet"_

Je ne sais plus de qui c'est mais j'aime beaucoup.


----------



## da capo (24 Octobre 2005)

Il faut toujours acheter les actions d'une socie&#769;te&#769; qui pourrait e&#770;tre dirige&#769;e par un idiot, parce 
qu'un jour ce sera le cas


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2005)

Mysogyne : _Il n'y a rien de plus sincère qu'une femme qui ment_

Peut-être déjà cité (car auteur largement présent dans ce fil), le grand Audiard : _Faut pas prendre les enfants du Bon Dieu pour des canards sauvages_  je dois la répéter 3 à 4 fois par semaine...

Existentielle autant que raffinée : _La mort et la vulgarité sont les deux choses qu'on ne peut pas expliquer_ Oscar Wilde

De Gaulle et Pompidou aux urinoirs, pendant l'entracte, au théâtre :
Pompidou : "C'est une belle pièce, Mon Général"
De Gaulle : "Regardez devant vous Pompidou !"

Et cette dernière de Massu et De Gaulle :
DG : "Alors Massu, toujours aussi con ?"
Massu : "Toujours gaulliste Mon Général !"


----------



## Philippe (24 Octobre 2005)

"Aujourd'hui, les femmes travaillent comme des mecs, s'habillent comme des mecs, jurent comme des mecs, conduisent comme des mecs, et après elles s'étonnent qu'on les encule." (Patrick Timsit)

"L'accouchement est douloureux. Heureusement, la femme tient la main de l'homme. Ainsi, il souffre moins." (Pierre Desproges)

"La dictature, c'est ferme ta gueule, la démocratie, c'est cause toujours." (Woody Allen)

"Celui qui dans la vie est parti de zéro pour n'arriver à rien dans l'existence n'a de merci à dire à personne." (Pierre Dac)

... peut-être déjà données, si c'est le cas désolé.

Bonne soirée     !
Ph.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2005)

Mon père dit souvent une phrase dont j'aimerais connaître l'origine : 
Attention un grand poète est né : "on va pas se taper le cul par terre à faire des étincelles !"

une autre de la voisine : "les piquets en fendent de soucis"

de ma grand mère : "il a plut à la saint georges, cette année y'aura pas de fruits"

de ma mère : "la lune est noyée, demain il va pleuvoir"


----------



## garfield (24 Octobre 2005)

De provenance Helvète, Il y a pas le feu au lac!


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Octobre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> "Aujourd'hui, les femmes travaillent comme des mecs, s'habillent comme des mecs, jurent comme des mecs, conduisent comme des mecs, et après elles s'étonnent qu'on les encule." (Patrick Timsit).


----------



## elKBron (25 Octobre 2005)

"tempete en novembre, t'en chie en decembre" 

proverbe de la montagne


----------



## al02 (25 Octobre 2005)

J'aime bien cette expression :
&#171; Remettre son courage &#224; demain &#187;   






(3)


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Octobre 2005)

"Le mensonge tue l'amour, a-t-on dit. Et la Franchise alors ! "


 je ne sais plus si c'est exactement dit comme ça...d'ailleurs je ne sais plus qui a dit cela...:rose: :rose: ​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2005)

MERDE !

Propre, net et sans bavure : Cambrone à Waterloo


----------



## da capo (25 Octobre 2005)

"Et mon cul c'est du poulet ?"
expression emprunt&#233;e &#224; un sodomite fatigu&#233; par les reculades de son amant effray&#233; par les risques de transmission &#224; l'homme de la grippe aviaire...


----------



## al02 (25 Octobre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> « Remettre son courage à demain »



C'est mieux que prendre son courage à une main !


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Octobre 2005)

*Soyez réalistes : 
 demandez l'impossible.

*si tout pouvez être aussi simple...

et puis si l'impossible ou l'innaccessible étaient à notre portée ils ne seraient plus aussi désirables...

:rose: :rose: :rose:




*

*


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2005)

Bon, ben c'est comme pour notre col&#233;opt&#232;re pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;, tout est dans la signature !


----------



## NED (30 Octobre 2005)

Ba si j'aurai su , j'aurai pas vennu !!!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2005)

Je vous conseille "L'Anthologie de l'humoir noir", r&#233;alis&#233;e par Andr&#233; Breton, qui regorge de maximes et pens&#233;es en tout genre, et pour certaines des plus brillantes et percutantes.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Octobre 2005)

Une petite que j'ai mise au point pour conclure sur une touche de mauvaise foi, dans une conversation : 
"On n'enc... pas les mouches avec du vinaigre!" :style: :king:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Octobre 2005)

D'un pote : 
"La femelle du possible habite souvent dans le terrier du peut-être"


----------



## Fluocaril (31 Octobre 2005)

Et les paroles de Michel Audiard avec sa voix nasillarde


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Octobre 2005)

Fluocaril a dit:
			
		

> Et les paroles de Micher Audiard avec sa voix nasillarde



Notre maître à tous... A genoux, les gueux!


----------



## Fluocaril (31 Octobre 2005)

ça c'est du verbe


----------



## Ti'punch (31 Octobre 2005)

"faut pas pousser mémé dans les orties ....  surtout quand elle a pas de culotte"

et j'aime bien celle-là:

"on est pas là pour sodomiser les drosophilles!"


----------



## Fluocaril (31 Octobre 2005)

et celle là:

- Pour un picon-bière, c'est moitié-moitié?
- Ca peut le devenir. Mais je saute pas un obstacle sans élan.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Octobre 2005)

Fluocaril a dit:
			
		

> et celle là:
> 
> - Pour un picon-bière, c'est moitié-moitié?
> - Ca peut le devenir. Mais je saute pas un obstacle sans élan.



Un singe en hiver...


----------



## Fluocaril (31 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Un singe en hiver...


On reconnait les connaisseurs


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Octobre 2005)

Fluocaril a dit:
			
		

> On reconnait les connaisseurs



A few, my nephew...


----------



## Fluocaril (31 Octobre 2005)

on est gouvern&#233;s par des lascars qui fixent le prix de la betterave et qui ne sauraient pas faire pousser des radis.


----------



## al02 (31 Octobre 2005)

Fluocaril a dit:
			
		

> on est gouvernés par des lascars qui fixent le prix de la betterave et qui ne sauraient pas faire pousser des radis.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Octobre 2005)

Site de référence, avec des extraits en format audio... Rien que pour le plaisir:love:


----------



## Fluocaril (31 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Site de référence, avec des extraits en format audio... Rien que pour le plaisir:love:


Merci je vais me régaler  
Et Jean Yanne qu'en penses tu?
Même humour caustique


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Octobre 2005)

Fluocaril a dit:
			
		

> Et Jean Yanne qu'en penses tu?



Que du bien...


----------



## Mobyduck (31 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Site de r&#233;f&#233;rence, avec des extraits en format audio... Rien que pour le plaisir:love:




J'ignorais l'existence de ce site, un grand merci...   

Une petite citation au passage: "Je suis couvert en ardoise les crapauds montent pas dessus"


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2005)

slogan vu sur un camion de ramonage : 

"La fumisterie c'est du sérieux"


----------



## al02 (24 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> slogan vu sur un camion de ramonage :
> 
> "La fumisterie c'est du sérieux"



J'ai vu _(authentique)_ sur un camion de vidange :

_"Untel, *vidangeur à CHIRY* et à CHAUNY"_   

Il s'agit de Chiry-Ourscamp (Oise)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu _(authentique)_ sur un camion de vidange :
> 
> _"Untel, *vidangeur à CHIRY* et à CHAUNY"_
> 
> Il s'agit de Chiry-Ourscamp (Oise)



au début j'ai lut vendangeur ...
Mais videngeur


----------



## Philippe (24 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> slogan vu sur un camion de ramonage :
> 
> "La fumisterie c'est du sérieux"


Ça me rappelle cette camionnette que je vois parfois circuler dans la région, avec sur chacun de ses flancs en grosses lettres bien voyantes :

[size=+1]TRAVAUX DE MACONNERIE[/size]​
D'où l'intérêt de mettre des cédilles là il en faut... (et d'accentuer les lettres capitales !)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Novembre 2005)

D'un pote bourré : "Ta femme te trompe avec un lapin!"


----------



## PA5CAL (25 Novembre 2005)

_Pierre qui roule n'amasse pas mousse_ (The Rolling Stones)

... Désolé :rose: ...   (Michel Denisot)


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> D'un pote bourré : "Ta femme te trompe avec un lapin!"



'tain  ! sont terribles, les lapins corses !


----------



## guytantakul (26 Novembre 2005)

"Dans le cul, dans le cul, dans le cul" (proverbe intime)


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Novembre 2005)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à guytantakul.


----------



## La mouette (28 Novembre 2005)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> _Pierre qui roule n'amasse pas mousse_ (The Rolling Stones)
> 
> ... Désolé :rose: ...   (Michel Denisot)




Pas de mousses pour les Stones....:mouais: :mouais: 

J'y crois pas  

Quoi alors ?


----------



## joubichou (28 Novembre 2005)

A nos femmes,a nos chevaux, et a ceux qui les montent!(je ne sais plus de qui c'est)


----------



## La mouette (28 Novembre 2005)

Une bière c'est bien, deux c'est mieux....(de Saint Mouette  )


----------



## Philippe (28 Novembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> A nos femmes,a nos chevaux, et a ceux qui les montent!(je ne sais plus de qui c'est)


C'est la devise des cavaliers de Saumur, son origine est confuse et peut-être pas authentique.
M. Jacques Chirac l'aurait reprise lors d'un toast devant Silvio Berlusconi à l'occasion de la visite en France de ce dernier, en novembre 2001.

Plus de citations de Jacques Chirac ici.
On épinglera notamment :

J'apprécie plus le pain, le pâté, le saucisson, que les limitations de vitesse. (L'Auto-Journal, août 77)
Les promesses n'engagent que ceux qui les reçoivent. (Le Monde, février 88)
La France est une puissance musulmane et une société multiraciale. (Le Monde, janvier 85)
Personne ne pense que je réfléchis. (L'Express, juin 94)
On peut rester actif après une bonne bière. (Attribuée)
S'opposer, c'est comme faire du vélo : quand on ne pédale plus, on tombe. (Le Parisien, mai 2000)
Bien sûr que je suis de gauche ! Je mange de la choucroute et je bois de la bière. (Libération, février 95)
Les prévisions sont difficiles, surtout lorsqu'elles concernent l'avenir. (Le Figaro, février 93)
Etc, etc.

Bonne soirée !
Ph.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2005)

"Telle est Thon qui croyait tondre"
 Une bénévole déçue à propos de Sophie Davant...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> A nos femmes,a nos chevaux, et a ceux qui les montent!(je ne sais plus de qui c'est)


Il y a certaines versions qui rajoutent  _"A nos escaliers"_ en début de phrase.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Plus de citations de Jacques Chirac ici.
> On épinglera notamment :
> 
> J'apprécie plus le pain, le pâté, le saucisson, que les limitations de vitesse. (L'Auto-Journal, août 77)
> ...



J'ai jeté un oeil... C'est plutôt affligeant. Ce qui est une constante chez les politiques, c'est leur vulgarité dès qu'ils relâchent un peu leur rôle de représentation. Comme si ils décompensaient leur retenue et leur langage "châtié" par les mots "crus".
Il y a ainsi, dans les années 30, le célèbre : _Quand je pète c'est Mandel qui pue._, de Daladier, je crois (plus très sûr... si qqn connait mieux ?  )


----------



## Philippe (28 Novembre 2005)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Il y a ainsi, dans les années 30, le célèbre : _Quand je pète c'est Mandel qui pue_ (...)


C'est Clemenceau qui l'a sortie, celle-là  !


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Novembre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Les promesses n'engagent que ceux qui les reçoivent. (Le Monde, février 88)



Celle là est bien plus ancienne que ça, elle à été sortie (devant témoins) pour la première fois en 1976, je crois, juste après les municipales où il avait été réélu maire de Paris, après que Giscard l'ait viré de Matignon, à un haut fonctionnaire de la ville de Paris, qui s'étonnait qu'il fasse le contraire de ce sur quoi il avait été élu maire : "Les promesses *électorales* n'engagent que ceux qui les reçoives".


----------



## z-moon (28 Novembre 2005)

*1* verre ça va, *2* verres c'est trop, *3* verres c'est pas assez !  
( proverbe irlandais )


----------



## Philippe (28 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Celle là [Les promesses n'engagent que ceux qui les reçoivent] est bien plus ancienne que ça, elle à été sortie (devant témoins) pour la première fois en 1976, je crois, juste après les municipales où il avait été réélu maire de Paris, après que Giscard l'ait viré de Matignon, à un haut fonctionnaire de la ville de Paris, qui s'étonnait qu'il fasse le contraire de ce sur quoi il avait été élu maire : "Les promesses *électorales* n'engagent que ceux qui les reçoives".


Oui.
Ok Pascal 77 et merci pour cette précision .
Finalement je me suis mal exprimé en présentant ces "citations" de Jacques Chirac. J'aurais dû préciser qu'il s'agissait là, par le lien que j'ai donné, d'une compilation de citations de Jacques Chirac réalisée par...
Je reviens donc sur la réponse de jul29 :



			
				jul29 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai jeté un oeil... C'est plutôt affligeant. Ce qui est une constante chez les politiques, c'est leur vulgarité dès qu'ils relâchent un peu leur rôle de représentation. Comme si ils décompensaient leur retenue et leur langage "châtié" par les mots "crus".


Car une certaine forme de "méfiance" s'impose, ou tout au moins une vérification minimale (que je n'ai pas effectuée, _mea culpa_ !). Ces citations n'ont donc pas été vérifiées, - ou pas bien vérifiées ! Il y a de plus un effet d'accumulation qui joue et tend à rendre cet amoncellement de banalités d'une "affligeante" vulgarité ; c'est en tout cas comme ça, jul29, que tu les as perçues !
D'autre part toutes ces citations sont décontextualisées, et l'on sait que toute citation privée de son contexte peut prendre un sens particulier, tronqué ou déformé. C'est vrai pour l'image :
Voyez d'abord ceci.
Bof. Intéressant, sans plus... Cette image pourrait être titrée "Une belle victoire" (par exemple).
Maintenant, ceci.
Titre de cette image : "Méfiez-vous des morceaux choisis" !
Édifiant n'est-ce pas ? Cette image de Gilles Perrin, recadrée, est extraite d'un ouvrage de Claude Duneton intitulé _Anti-manuel de français_ ! Car ce qui est vrai pour l'image l'est également pour le texte ; citons de nouveau Duneton :
_"UN RYTHME ENDIABLÉ ! ÉTONNANTE PERFORMANCE DES ACTEURS"... Alléchant ! Surtout si on ne dit pas ce qu'il y avait autour : "Plaisanteries niaises et gags ratés s'enchaînent à un rythme endiablé. Étonnante performance des acteurs, qui ont le courage de jouer chaque soir jusqu'au bout cette comédie indigeste..."_
Conclusion : en matière de citation... gardons-nous de toute conclusion hâtive  !
Ph.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2005)

"Mieux vaut être belle et rebelle que moche et re-moche"


----------



## La mouette (28 Novembre 2005)

*" Ce qui nous empêche souvent de nous abandonner à un seul vice est que nous en avons plusieurs. "
La Rochefoucauld*​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2005)

> Conclusion : en matière de citation... gardons-nous de toute conclusion hâtive



Je ne peux que m'incliner devant tant de sagesse, Philippe . C'est bien évident. 

Mon propos sur le "relâchement" des politiques s'expliquent au-delà des citations, je précise. Je fréquente des politiques (des élus comme : maires, conseillers généraux, régionaux et de temps en temps des députés ou sénateurs), et j'ai pu constater çà fréquemment.
Mais bon je dévie, là...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Novembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> "Mieux vaut être belle et rebelle que moche et re-moche"



Mieux vaut avoir un père mutin qu'une mère ... euuuh ... Vous complèterez chez vous ! :rateau:

Sinon, il y avait aussi dans le genre mieux vaut :

- Mieux vaut être beau et riche que Mosché Dayan
- Mieux vaut l'avoir blanche et droite que Black et Decker (avoir quoi ???  )


----------



## Philippe (28 Novembre 2005)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Mon propos sur le "relâchement" des politiques s'expliquent au-delà des citations, je précise. Je fréquente des politiques (des élus comme : maires, conseillers généraux, régionaux et de temps en temps des députés ou sénateurs), et j'ai pu constater çà fréquemment.


Je comprends mieux :rateau:   !


----------



## r0m1 (28 Novembre 2005)

le mariage a été inventé quand l'espérance de vie ne dépassait pas trente ans.......


----------



## r0m1 (28 Novembre 2005)

pourquoi remettre a demain ce que l'on peut faire avec une seule .......


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2005)

Noël au balcon, Paco Rabanne

Le ciseau à bois, la carapace

Un chalumeau c'est un dromaludaire à deux bosses

:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> "Mieux vaut être belle et rebelle que moche et re-moche"



"Belle et rebelle" c'est aussi le titre d'un album des Tri Yann et de la chanson correspondante sur la ville de NANTES.


----------



## r0m1 (29 Novembre 2005)

"l'aveu est la seule tentation du coupable..."

                       de je sais pas qui , mais j'aime plutot bien


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Novembre 2005)

*les nioubes c'est comme les gens au cinéma*
y'en a toujours un pour ouvrir sa gueule alors qu'il devrait pas.


----------



## dool (29 Novembre 2005)

Non je ne lirais surement pas ces 44 pages de Biiiippp...mais c'lui là faut que je le place il me démange ! :

*Mieux vaut être jurassien de père en fils que valaisan de porc en truie....*


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2005)

"Le sexe, c'est ce qu'il y a de plus profond dans l'hommme... et dans la femme" (Laurent Fabius)


----------



## z-moon (29 Novembre 2005)

Chai nous, y'ô deux saisons, l'Hiver et le mois de Juillet
(Proverbe Quebequois)


----------



## al02 (30 Novembre 2005)

Bon  appétit.

"Encore un que les Boches n'auront pas ! "


----------



## r0m1 (30 Novembre 2005)

"Dans la vie il y a trois types de personnes, ceux qui savent lire et écrire, et ceux qui savent compter..."


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2005)

Mieux vaut s'appeler Mercedes et rouler en Diane que l'inverse.  :rateau:


----------



## r0m1 (30 Novembre 2005)

Que seraient les blagues sans les blondes.....


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Novembre 2005)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Mieux vaut s'appeler Mercedes et rouler en Diane que l'inverse.  :rateau:



Rhoo l'autre eh ! Comment qu'il nous la fait à l'envers, là !


----------



## z-moon (1 Décembre 2005)

Etre grosse en Normandie ... ah etretat! etretat!


----------



## danar (1 Décembre 2005)

pas le courage de lire les 45 pages, alors tant pis si elle est déjà faite :

Secoue-là, secoue-là pas, la dernière goute est toujours pour le pyjama...

:hein:


----------



## JackInTheBox (3 Décembre 2005)

Cambrone ne machait pas ses mots... Tant mieux pour lui... (Jean Yanne)


----------



## z-moon (8 Décembre 2005)

Quand la rivière est rouge ... empruntes le chemin boueux  
( proverbe chinois )


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2005)

Les cons ça osent tout c'est même à ça qu'on les reconnait


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Décembre 2005)

Qui a des noix en casse,
Qui n'en a pas s'en passe.


----------



## SuperCed (9 Décembre 2005)

Maintenant, j'ai un petit jeu pour vous tous.
Vous reprenez une à une toutes les expressions, et à la fin de la première partie, vous ajoutez : "Entre les mains". A la fin de la seconde partie de la citation, vous ajoutez : "entre les cuisses".

Par exemple "Qui aime bien chattie bien" donne : "Qui aime bien entre les mains, chattie bien entre les cuisses".

Vous verrez que ça marche pour à peu près tous les proverbes.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Décembre 2005)

SuperCed a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant, j'ai un petit jeu pour vous tous.
> Vous reprenez une à une toutes les expressions, et à la fin de la première partie, vous ajoutez : "Entre les mains". A la fin de la seconde partie de la citation, vous ajoutez : "entre les cuisses".
> 
> Par exemple "Qui aime bien chattie bien" donne : "Qui aime bien entre les mains, chattie bien entre les cuisses".
> ...



Arf ! Elle est pas neuve, celle là !   :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Décembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Les cons ça osent tout c'est même à ça qu'on les reconnait



Ah nan ! C'est pas un proverbe, ça, c'est dans un dialogue d'Audiard


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Décembre 2005)

Et puis c'est bu et rebu... :rateau:


----------



## r0m1 (9 Décembre 2005)

"madame, si ma robe était de bronze, en vous voyant on entendrait sonner le tocsin"

"je m'essoufle... autant dans des escaliers trop durs que dans des femmes trop molles"


                                                                            P. Desproges


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Décembre 2005)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> "je m'essoufle... autant dans des escaliers trop durs que dans des femmes trop molles"
> 
> 
> P. Desproges



Celle-ci est fabuleuse :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Et puis c'est bu et rebu... :rateau:



Mais, au grand jamais, rebut !


----------



## pierre22 (9 Décembre 2005)

Grandiose.
Merci, merci


----------



## guytantakul (10 Décembre 2005)

Tiens, ça m'a fait penser à un proverbe d'un de me proches : "Qui aime bien, chatouille bien"


----------



## al02 (10 Décembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, ça m'a fait penser à un proverbe d'un de me proches : "Qui aime bien, chatouille bien"


OU : quand on s'aime, on récolte !


----------



## r0m1 (10 Décembre 2005)

"c'est pas ma bite qui est petite , ce sont mes jambes qui sont grandes.....":love: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Décembre 2005)

Dans la vie, y a pas d'petits, y a pas d'grands, la bonne longueur pour les jambes, c'est quand les pieds touchent bien par terre (Coluche) :love:


----------



## guytantakul (12 Décembre 2005)

Expression brestoise :
"Des biffins dans mon canot ?" (prononcer kanott).

Signifie littérallement : des militaires de l'armée de terre (la biffe) dans mon navire (la marine).
Donc à employer lorsque les choses ne sont pas à leur place, à rapprocher de "torchons et serviettes", mais dans un sens plus "a posteriori"


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2005)

"in co, in kiien, eune mouke, d'eul brin dins t'bouque !"


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Décembre 2005)

Vous pouvez répéter la question??


----------



## guytantakul (12 Décembre 2005)

Un pote, un clébard et une zouze foutent la zone dans ta turne ?


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2005)

non, on se serait croisé dans ce cas-là !! 

mais bien vu pour le clébard min fiu !


----------



## House M.D. (12 Décembre 2005)

Thomas Alva Edison... enfin a dit:
			
		

> "Le génie, c'est 1% d'inspiration et 99% de transpiration"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Décembre 2005)

"Fais du bien à Bertrand, il te le rendra en caguant"
"Fais du bien à Bastien, il te chiera dans la main"


----------



## Nobody (15 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> "Fais du bien à Bertrand, il te le rendra en caguant"
> "Fais du bien à Bastien, il te chiera dans la main"



Fais du bien à Philippine...

 :rateau:


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Décembre 2005)

Une petite: "A défaut de grive on mange du merle "


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Une petite: "A défaut de grive on mange du merle "



Ici, c'est l'inverse... Le merle est bien meilleur que la grive, surtout quand il s'est gavé tout seul de baies de myrthe durant tout l'automne... :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Décembre 2005)

Ah, je pensais que tu aurais dit une mouette.  :rateau:

Il y en a une qui traîne de temps en temps au Bar.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2005)

Alors, la mouette, c'est pas mauvais, à condition, avant cuisson, d'éliminer totalement la couche de graisse sous cutanée, qui lui donne un gout affreux. Les meilleures mouettes viennent de Hollande, et si en plus, elles ont passé un séjour au grand air ... Ch'sais pas, moi, en Suisse, par exemple, alors là ...


----------



## Dory (15 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Alors, la mouette, c'est pas mauvais, à condition, avant cuisson, d'éliminer totalement la couche de graisse sous cutanée, qui lui donne un gout affreux. Les meilleures mouettes viennent de Hollande, et si en plus, elles ont passé un séjour au grand air ... Ch'sais pas, moi, en Suisse, par exemple, alors là ...


 
Elles doivent être bien marinées.....


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2005)

Ah ça, c'est pas un bestiau à faire rôti au four ...


----------



## guytantakul (15 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Alors, la mouette, c'est pas mauvais, à condition, avant cuisson, d'éliminer totalement la couche de graisse sous cutanée, qui lui donne un gout affreux. Les meilleures mouettes viennent de Hollande, et si en plus, elles ont passé un séjour au grand air ... Ch'sais pas, moi, en Suisse, par exemple, alors là ...



Ah ? Ca se mange ?
Et les goelands argentés, appelés plus communément "rats volants", ça se mange aussi (en raclant la graisse) ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2005)

Là, c'est un peu trop coriace pour valoir le coup. :rateau:


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Là, c'est un peu trop coriace pour valoir le coup. :rateau:


 
Quelques coups de battoir l&#8217;attendriront  :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (15 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Elles doivent être bien marinées.....




Tu veux un coups de bec la nioub ?:mouais:


----------



## Dory (15 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux un coups de bec la nioub ?:mouais:



Je suis loin....loin...très loin...


----------



## z-moon (16 Décembre 2005)

Une Biche et un Bosch sous une Bache Bêchent et mangent une Bûche ... tiens c'est Noël!  :love:


----------



## r0m1 (17 Décembre 2005)

bizarre que ce proverbe des temps modernes n'y soit pas: 

"si tu avances et que tu recules, comment veux tu , comment veux tu...."


----------



## al02 (17 Décembre 2005)

Mouarff !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Décembre 2005)

Chacun cherche à mettre de l'argent de côté pour en avoir devant soi, mais à la fin, on finit tous par l'avoir dans le dos !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Décembre 2005)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> "si tu avances et que tu recules, comment veux tu , comment veux tu...."




MonChéri pour tout le monde! C'est ma tournée!!!


----------



## r0m1 (17 Décembre 2005)

petit proverbe réunionnais : 

"qui avale une noix de coco, fait confiance à son anus ..."


----------



## Dory (17 Décembre 2005)

*Il y a plus de philosophie dans une bouteille de vin que dans tous les livres." 
*


----------



## supermoquette (17 Décembre 2005)

tant va la cruche au bar qu'à la fin elle poste


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tant va la cruche au bar qu'à la fin elle poste





			
				Vradin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à supermoquette.



Va falloir que tu patientes un peu pour ta tof' de torche...


----------



## Captain_X (17 Décembre 2005)

Une femme qui boit c'est pas beau, alors qu'une femme qui avale est si mignone


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Décembre 2005)

Qui pisse contre le vent, se rince les dents. :rateau:


----------



## Dory (17 Décembre 2005)

> tant va la cruche au bar qu'à la fin elle poste


 
Si vous saviez ce que je pense.....je préfère rester à mon niveau.

Monsieur je ne vous salue pas.


----------



## joubichou (18 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Si vous saviez ce que je pense.....je préfère rester à mon niveau.
> 
> Monsieur je ne vous salue pas.


T'as raison c'est qu'un immonde goujat


----------



## al02 (18 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> *Monsieur je ne vous salue pas.*


J'adore cette expression.

Un "ami" m'a un jour_ congédié_ de la sorte !


----------



## Dory (18 Décembre 2005)

> J'adore cette expression.
> 
> Un "ami" m'a un jour congédié de la sorte



Chacun à sa façon de dire les choses...


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Décembre 2005)

Des fleurs sur la tombe d'une femme, c'est gentil, mais c'est trop tard...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Décembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Des fleurs sur la tombe d'une femme, c'est gentil, mais c'est trop tard...



Ou alors, c'est cynique, mais ça fait du bien ! _C'est quand même curieux que TOI, t'ai pas trouvé ça tout seul !_


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors, c'est cynique, mais ça fait du bien ! _C'est quand même curieux que TOI, t'ai pas trouvé ça tout seul !_



Pourquoi? Je suis divorcé, pas veuf... :mouais:


----------



## anntraxh (19 Décembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Je rappelle ce que disait Gainsbourg :
> "On aime une femme pour ce qu'elle n'est pas;
> on la quitte pour ce qu'elle est."​


Je me rappelle ce que disait Jane quand elle a quitté Serge :
"Moi je vis le jour, lui, il survit la nuit."


----------



## G2LOQ (19 Décembre 2005)

Ce n&#8217;est pas quand on a ch** dans son froc qu&#8217;il faut serrer les fesses


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Décembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi? Je suis divorcé, pas veuf... :mouais:



J'évoquais juste une situation, j'ai pas dit que tu l'avait vécu, je pensais juste que tu trouverais le concept général intéressant, en raison des cordiales relations que tu entretiens avec ton ex. J'espérais éclairer ton austère visage de héros tragique d'un sourire fugitif


----------



## Imaginus (19 Décembre 2005)

A propos de Krosoft...


_"200 milliards de mouches ne peuvent avoir tort : Bouffez de la merde !"_


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Décembre 2005)

ah tiens j'en ai une :
"Pascal 77 que jamais"...

:mouais:


----------



## ithibautG5 (21 Décembre 2005)

L'hypocrisie est un vice a la mode, et tout les vices à la mode passent pour vertu....


----------



## jpmiss (21 Décembre 2005)

Froid en décembre, cache ton membre.


----------



## Freelancer (21 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Froid en décembre, cache ton membre.



Si je peux me permettre, s'il fait vraiment froid, il se cache tout seul


----------



## Stargazer (21 Décembre 2005)

Oui comme une tortue effrayée ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Décembre 2005)

"les camps de naturistes, sur le catalogue c'est plein de superbes jeunes filles, mais quand tu y es, c'est que des retgraités de la SNCF"


----------



## jpmiss (21 Décembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Si je peux me permettre, s'il fait vraiment froid, il se cache tout seul


Parle pour toi!


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Décembre 2005)

*Noel au scanner, Paques au cimetiere* 
Desproges (qui avait un cancer  )


----------



## mikoo (21 Décembre 2005)

"Ovide virevolte sensuellement avec père castor dans une laverie automatique"

"to nare" :love: 

et celle-ci vient de ma petite amie:

"Oouuuu, tais-toi renard tu sent l'abricot, ah ah attends de demain... elle avait oublié sa culotte au supermarché alors elle sauta sur le lit pour apercevoir le mec canon au dehors. Mais pourquoi tu n'achète pas des cerises put***! Rah la foune me dit-elle parce qu'aujourd'hui elle était énervée : elle déchira le pantalon du professeur de Maths en voulant lui donner la copie."


----------



## Stargazer (21 Décembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> "les camps de naturistes, sur le catalogue c'est plein de superbes jeunes filles, mais quand tu y es, c'est que des retgraités de la SNCF"




TU crois qu'on y verra stook un jour ..?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> TU crois qu'on y verra stook un jour ..?



Ça dépend, tu crois qu'on peut floudre, dans un camp de naturistes ?


----------



## La mouette (21 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ça dépend, tu crois qu'on peut floudre, dans un camp de naturistes ?




La charte


----------



## mog (21 Décembre 2005)

Se taper le petit Juif.  (euh ouais, il faut y voir aucune connotation déplacé)
Ca doit être typiquement suisse ça.
C'est en fait le petit os qui est sur le coude et qu'il fait un frisson quand on le tappe.


----------



## toys (21 Décembre 2005)

le dicton du jour!
mangé des termite agrandit la bite.

s'est pas de moi s'est des jeunes avec qui je bosse.


----------



## r0m1 (22 Décembre 2005)

" on peut toujours avoir le dernier mot avec une femme, à condition que ce soit oui....."


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Décembre 2005)

Les cons, c'est comme les antibiotiques, ça ne me fait plus rien...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> le dicton du jour!
> mangé des termite agrandit la bite.
> 
> s'est pas de moi s'est des jeunes avec qui je bosse.



Tue-les tous!!! Dieu reconnaîtra les siens!


----------



## Fondug (22 Décembre 2005)

Quetzalk à Velizy 2, scouts qui font sur eux


----------



## Nus prod. (22 Décembre 2005)

Pingouin dans les champs, hiver méchant.


----------



## Nobody (22 Décembre 2005)

mog a dit:
			
		

> Se taper le petit Juif.  (euh ouais, il faut y voir aucune connotation déplacé)
> Ca doit être typiquement suisse ça.
> C'est en fait le petit os qui est sur le coude et qu'il fait un frisson quand on le tappe.



Ah ben, tiens, quelqu'un m'en a parlé la semaine dernière à Louvain-la-Neuve. Si c'est suisse, ça se répand, dis donc.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2005)

ce midi  sur France Culture (véridique) par Luc Ferry, philosophe : "certains prennent la raie de leur cul pour le méridien d'origine"


----------



## toys (23 Décembre 2005)

je l'avais prédit que le poste ne ferais pas un long moment sur les pages de mac g.
je ne leur en veux pas s'est tout a fait normal.

mais je vois pas le raport avec les ferréro rocher.


----------



## mikoo (23 Décembre 2005)

Pas de bras, pas de chocolats.


----------



## toys (23 Décembre 2005)

quand ta faim ta pas de copain.


----------



## maiwen (23 Décembre 2005)

petite information, petite compensation


----------



## DarkNeo (23 Décembre 2005)

Les goûts c'est comme la connerie humaine, ca ne s'explique pas !


----------



## toys (23 Décembre 2005)

vieux motar que jamais.


----------



## jpmiss (23 Décembre 2005)

Les pucelages c'est comme les portes-monaie: on en perd tout le temps et on en trouve jamais!


----------



## maiwen (23 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> vieux motar que jamais.


c'est "que j'aimais" non ?


----------



## toys (23 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est "que j'aimais" non ?


moi aussi je t'aime.





pas mal je n'y avais pas pensé.


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> vieux motar que jamais.


déjà fait un peu plus haut...

mais avec "pascal 77" a la place de "vieux motard"...
plus drole...


----------



## toys (23 Décembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> déjà fait un peu plus haut...
> 
> mais avec "pascal 77" a la place de "vieux motard"...
> plus drole...


je m'en escuse, pardont , frappé moi boullé moi rouge je sais pas mais fait quelle que chose pour me punir.


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je m'en escuse, pardont , frappé moi boullé moi rouge je sais pas mais fait quelle que chose pour me punir.


t'as du bol que ma machine a boules soit en panne toi... 
(la virtuelle, hein, pas la euh...oh pis merde!)


----------



## toys (23 Décembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> t'as du bol que ma machine a boules soit en panne toi...
> (la virtuelle, hein, pas la euh...oh pis merde!)


tu me le met de côté couleur noel coca cola.


----------



## al02 (23 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> j
> 
> mais je vois pas le raport avec les ferréro rocher.



Il paraît que l'abus rend sourd !


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Décembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> déjà fait un peu plus haut...
> 
> mais avec "pascal 77" a la place de "vieux motard"...
> plus drole...



Et gna gna gna ! De toute façon, avec Pascal 77 à la place de vieux motard, je préfère la version de maiwen. :love:  Quand à toi et Toy, ce serait plutôt "vieux mo*u*tards que jamais.


----------



## maiwen (23 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et gna gna gna ! De toute façon, avec Pascal 77 à la place de vieux motard, je préfère la version de maiwen. :love:  Quand à toi et Toy, ce serait plutôt "vieux mo*u*tards que jamais.


tu veux dire "vieux Pascal77 que j'aimais" ?  ça fais pas un peu redondant ?   


:casse:
youilleyouille


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Décembre 2005)

Redondant ? tu veux dire "pléonasmique" ? qu'il suffit de dire "Pascal 77" pour qu'il soit sous entendu que tu aimais ? :rose: :love:

EDIT : Bobby avait mis "Pascal 77" à la place de "vieux motard", pas "vieux Pascal 77"


----------



## y&b (24 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Redondant ? tu veux dire "pléonasmique" ? qu'il suffit de dire "Pascal 77" pour qu'il soit sous entendu que tu aimais ? :rose: :love:
> 
> EDIT : Bobby avait mis "Pascal 77" à la place de "vieux motard", pas "vieux Pascal 77"


 Qu'il est succeptible ... 
Mais je vois ce que tu veux dire (les grandes idées se rencontrent ...)


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Décembre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Qu'il est succeptible ...


Ben, j'ai pas encore 53 ans, ch'suis rien qu'un p'tit jeune qui débute !


----------



## y&b (24 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben, j'ai pas encore 53 ans, ch'suis rien qu'un p'tit jeune qui débute !


Oui, oui, oui, c'est ce qu'on dit !
Remarque, ça passait, c'était beau ...


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Décembre 2005)

La culture, c&#8217;est comme la confiture. Moins on en a, plus on l&#8217;étale.


----------



## al02 (24 Décembre 2005)

"Dégustation d'huîtres chez MOLLARD à Paris ! "

Faut le faire !


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2005)

j'ai l'sapin


----------



## y&b (24 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'ai l'sapin


Et moi les boules


----------



## al02 (24 Décembre 2005)

"Les miroirs feraient bien de réfléchir un peu plus avant de renvoyer les images."
_(Jean Cocteau)_


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Décembre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Oui, oui, oui, c'est ce qu'on dit !
> Remarque, ça passait, c'était beau ...



Ch'sais pas pourquoi, mais j'ai l'impression qu'on a certaines lectures en commun, nous deux !


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et gna gna gna ! De toute façon, avec Pascal 77 à la place de vieux motard, je préfère la version de maiwen. :love:  Quand à toi et Toy, ce serait plutôt "vieux mo*u*tards que jamais.


ah ben quand même il a remarqué!! 
il a tout de meme fallu que je la mette deux fois pour avoir un signe de vie, tes reflexes s'émoussent mon bon pascal, attention!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Décembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ah ben quand même il a remarqué!!
> il a tout de meme fallu que je la mette deux fois pour avoir un signe de vie, tes reflexes s'émoussent mon bon pascal, attention!!



T'as bien fait de changer d'avatar, mon p'tit Bobby, le nouveau colle au poil avec la période des fêtes ! on jurerait un chardon à la liqueur avec des yeux et des pattes !


----------



## y&b (24 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ch'sais pas pourquoi, mais j'ai l'impression qu'on a certaines lectures en commun, nous deux !


je vois vraiment pas ce que tu veux dire ... 

Oh pinaise 5 étoile ça y est ... Bon je m'attaque aux jaunes maintenant !


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Décembre 2005)

Courage, t'as d'jà fait la moitié du chemin pour la première !


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> T'as bien fait de changer d'avatar, mon p'tit Bobby, le nouveau colle au poil avec la période des fêtes ! on jurerait un chardon à la liqueur avec des yeux et des pattes !


fais gaffe, j'en ai un autre dans les cartons, qui fait vachement plus peur...
mais je le sortirai en temps voulu... EN TEMPS VOULU!!!! (là ça se voit pas, mais j'ai la tête qui tourne à 360° et je vomis de la mousse verte, en disant ça... )


----------



## y&b (24 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Courage, t'as d'jà fait la moitié du chemin pour la première !



Encore de bien jolies échanges pendan quelques années en prévision


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Décembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> fais gaffe, j'en ai un autre dans les cartons, qui fait vachement plus peur...
> mais je le sortirai en temps voulu... EN TEMPS VOULU!!!! (là ça se voit pas, *mais j'ai la tête qui tourne à 360°* et je vomis de la mousse verte, en disant ça... )



Et il râle quand on le traite de girouette !


----------



## toys (24 Décembre 2005)

chopé sur france inter :"noel sans lune, année a prune"


----------



## toys (26 Décembre 2005)

chopé sur france 2 être dans le vent, s'est l'habition d'une feuille morte.


----------



## DarkNeo (26 Décembre 2005)

Modification de ma maxime !

"Les goûts c'est comme la connerie humaine, ca ne s'explique pas, ca se supporte"


----------



## Nobody (26 Décembre 2005)

Un mouton qui a des insomnies ne peut compter que sur lui-même.


----------



## al02 (26 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> chopé sur france 2 être dans le vent, s'est l'*habition* d'une feuille morte.



Ambition ?


----------



## Dory (26 Décembre 2005)

Le borgne au pays des aveugles est roi...


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2005)

choux en décembre, gaz dans la chambre


----------



## La mouette (26 Décembre 2005)

Noël au balcon, enrhumé comme un con.


----------



## G2LOQ (26 Décembre 2005)

Qui perce en Grèce fera de la graisse en Perse *© Hercules*


----------



## toys (26 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Qui perce en Grèce fera de la graisse en Perse *© Hercules*


qui perd sa graisse perd ses fesse.


----------



## La mouette (26 Décembre 2005)




----------



## r0m1 (30 Décembre 2005)

"Si l'on veut gagner sa vie, il suffit de travailler. Si l'on veut devenir riche, il faut trouver autre chose..."


----------



## r0m1 (30 Décembre 2005)

résumé du fil des proverbes par un exemple chinois : 

"il faut deux ans pour apprendre à parler et toute une vie pour apprendre à se taire...."


----------



## r0m1 (3 Janvier 2006)

"mieux vaut verge courte que coucher seul..." à méditer...


----------



## al02 (3 Janvier 2006)

Les patients atteints de gastro-entérite se bousculent dans les cabinets (des généralistes) !
_Entendu à la TV ce midi. _


----------



## r0m1 (3 Janvier 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Les patients atteints de gastro-entérite se bousculent dans les cabinets (des généralistes) !
> _Entendu à la TV ce midi. _



j'aime beaucoup ce genre de tournure


----------



## Philippe (7 Mars 2006)

En vrac  :

Dites à quelqu'un qu'il y a 300 milliards d'étoiles dans l'univers et il vous croira.
Dites-lui que la peinture n'est pas sèche et il aura besoin de toucher pour en être sûr.

Les enfants, c'est comme les pets, on ne supporte que les siens.

Le sexe c'est comme une partie de cartes. 
Si tu n'as pas un bon partenaire, il vaut mieux avoir une bonne main.


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mars 2006)

Si à la St-Valentin elle te caresse la main... 

Vivement la Ste-Marguerite...


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mars 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Si à la St-Valentin elle te caresse la main...
> 
> Vivement la Ste-Marguerite...



Et à la saint Théodule ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Mars 2006)

Et on parle même pas de la Saint Monique.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Mars 2006)

Tant va la cruche à l'eau, qu'on se couche.


----------



## jugnin (14 Mars 2006)

_Joli poulain, vilain cheval !_

N'allez pas raconter à ma grand mère que votre enfant est mignon, elle aura le don de vous refroidir.


----------



## madlen (14 Mars 2006)

Pomme du soir, pêche du matin...


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mars 2006)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Pomme du soir, pêche du matin...



Marron du soir, coquard du matin :casse:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (14 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Et on parle même pas de la Saint Monique.



Mon pôvre Bobby..... me suis trainée ça un bon bout de temps .......   mais ça se tasse on dirait... l'évolution de certains prénoms faisant que....


----------



## Momo-du-56 (14 Mars 2006)

Froid de novembre, cache ton membre !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Mon pôvre Bobby..... me suis trainée ça un bon bout de temps .......   mais ça se tasse on dirait... l'évolution de certains prénoms faisant que....



Moi, Monique, j'peux pas, c'est le prénom de Belle Maman ! :rateau:


----------



## al02 (14 Mars 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Si à la St-Valentin elle te caresse la main...
> 
> Vivement la Ste-Marguerite...



Encore eût-il fallusse qu'on le susse ! :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Mars 2006)

Picole en soirée, aspirine le matin avec le café


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Moi, Monique, j'peux pas, c'est le prénom de Belle Maman ! :rateau:


Oh vach'te!
Moi aussi!

...
J'arrive pas à m'y faire...


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Oh vach'te!
> Moi aussi!
> 
> ...
> J'arrive pas à m'y faire...



Ça nous fait donc une Monique en Charente Continentale, et une en Charente Maritime ... Une paire de Charentaises, quoi ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Oh vach'te!
> Moi aussi!
> 
> ...
> J'arrive pas à m'y faire...



Ferme les yeux et répète après moi : Monica ; Monicaaaaaa... :love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (14 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ça nous fait donc une Monique en Charente Continentale, et une en Charente Maritime ... Une paire de Charentaises, quoi ...




........ et moi alors ?????    (situation : parisienne en Bretagne) .....


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ça nous fait donc une Monique en Charente Continentale, et une en Charente Maritime ... Une paire de Charentaises, quoi ...


Ca, il fallait pas le dire...
De là à ce qu'un gogo passe dans le coin pour faire remarquer que des charentaises, ça s'enfile, il y a peu...
Et je serai obligé de sévir...


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ca, il fallait pas le dire...
> De là à ce qu'un gogo passe dans le coin pour faire remarquer que des charentaises, ça s'enfile, il y a peu...
> Et je serai obligé de sévir...



Là, je suis sur que ce post va beaucoup impressionner Sonny ou Doquéville 

:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2006)

Noël au balcon, Pacco Rabanne.


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mars 2006)

Si au crépuscule
tu as quatre testicules
Ne te prends point pour Hercule...
C'est quelqu'un qui t'e n c u l e !


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mars 2006)

Et de 2 :
Les hommes sont comme... les pruneaux. 
Tu les suces le matin et ils te font chier toute la journée.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Mars 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Si au crépuscule
> tu as quatre testicules
> Ne te prends point pour Hercule...
> C'est quelqu'un qui t'e n c u l e !



La rime est riche et le propos sculpté dans un bloc de bon sens...  :love:


----------



## macelene (22 Mars 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Et de 2 :
> Les hommes sont comme... les pruneaux.
> Tu les suces le matin et ils te font chier toute la journée.




   

"S'il y a autant de c h i e u s e s sur terre, c'est que la demande est forte"...

de Philippe Bouvard (entendu ajourd'hui... ...)


----------



## toys (22 Mars 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Si au crépuscule
> tu as quatre testicules
> Ne te prends point pour Hercule...
> C'est quelqu'un qui t'e n c u l e !




ha s'est du beaux sa !!! et en plus on feinte le super modérateur automatique.


----------



## EtVlan (24 Mars 2006)

Celui qui se couche avec le cul qui pique se réveille le matin avec les doigts qui puent.


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Mars 2006)

> Vouloir exactement le contraire c'est aussi une façon d'imiter.



Marrant hein??


----------



## mikoo (5 Avril 2006)

j'ai vu ça ce matin à la fac:

"EMEUTE TOI!"
 ... :mouais: :hein:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (6 Avril 2006)

Ma grand-mère maternelle il faut le reconnaitre, n'avait pas beaucoup d'ordre et quand elle cherchait quelquechose, mon grand-père qui lui, avait sa commode qu'il fermait à clé pour qu'on ne vienne pas mettre du bordel dedans, répliquait  avec un oeil narquois :

.... c'est rangé...... à côté du peigne... près de l'assiette au beurre.....


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Avril 2006)

> Mettre à l'index, c'est montrer du doigt



Marrant hein??


----------



## omnichic (18 Février 2007)

il ne faut pas demander une pomme à sa grand-mère car elle va croire qu'on l'insulte de vieille pommée.:love:


----------



## r0m1 (18 Février 2007)

omnichic a dit:


> il ne faut pas demander une pomme à sa grand-mère car elle va croire qu'on l'insulte de vieille pommée.:love:



C'est ce qui s'appelle déterrer un thread !!! 

S'inscrire juste pour cette petite phrase, est-ce que cela en vaut-il bien la peine??


----------



## jpmiss (18 Février 2007)

Non






...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Février 2007)

un admirateur ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2007)

Pur&#233;e&#8230; C'est chaque jour un peu plus effarant :affraid:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Février 2007)

H&#233; oui... "Tant va la cruche &#224; l'eau, qu'&#224; la fin elle est pleine ; et la goutte qui la fait d&#233;border aboie quand la caravane finit de passer"...


----------



## supermoquette (19 Février 2007)

Quand le nioube poste emprunte le chemin boueux.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2007)

Ouaip. Et qui dort met le feu aux poudres alors que bien mal acquis vaut mieux que deux tue-l'aura&#8230;


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Février 2007)

"Ite missa est"...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Février 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> "Ite missa est"...


Sex, drugs, & Rock n' Roll?


----------



## toys (20 Février 2007)

hé bhé voilà vous lui avez fait peur a ce pauvre nioub depuis il se cache sous une pierre et impossible de le faire sortir!!!!! 

qui a une brindille pour le chatouillé sa vas le faire bougé un peut et on peut peut être avoir le temps de le chopé.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Février 2007)

Quand tu leur montre un bon plat de cassoulet, généralement ça les fait sortir...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Février 2007)

Ptain !!! j'ai cru voir passer un finn !!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Mars 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Sex, drugs, & Rock n' Roll?




Moi je la connais fa&#231;on "K'nex drug and rock'n roll"  



LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ptain !!! j'ai cru voir passer un finn !!!!



il est pass&#233; par ici ....


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2007)

"Une vie de Patachon"

Je trouve ça drôle


----------



## kunu (6 Mars 2007)

Qui tente n'a rien....


----------



## toys (7 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Quand tu leur montre un bon plat de cassoulet, généralement ça les fait sortir...



pas mal j'y avais pas pensé.


petite sitation : quand on pisse contre le vent on accuse pas la plui .


----------



## al02 (8 Mars 2007)

Un soudard ne vit que de rapines !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Mars 2007)

Not' tanche à nous a dit:
			
		

> Vous allez vous faire bâcher par l'ange gardien, ici c'est une rubrique pour accueillir les nouveaux pas pour palabrer bande de nnnnnnnz !!!!
> 
> scub



MOUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!                   ... C'est où qu'on peut acheter le même?:love:


----------



## r0m1 (10 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> MOUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!                   ... C'est où qu'on peut acheter le même?:love:



je sens que ton ban du sujet présentez vous te démange de plus en plus


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Mars 2007)

Pas trop d'enthousiasme, ce doit être un fake...

D'un point de vue statistique, c'est la RACE (quel beau concept... ) qu'on a le plus de chance de croiser ici...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Mars 2007)

r0m1 a dit:


> je sens que ton ban du sujet présentez vous te démange de plus en plus



Je dois dire qu'une bonne nioubinade et une bonne bière me feraient le plus grand plaisir... :style:


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Mars 2007)

r0m1 a dit:


> je sens que ton ban du sujet présentez vous te démange de plus en plus



Et depuis quand ces messieurs ont un avis ???

File minus.


----------



## r0m1 (10 Mars 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Et depuis quand ces messieurs ont un avis ???
> 
> File minus.



je n'ose pas dire où, j'ai bien peur de la réponse...


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Mars 2007)

Ah... tu le sais donc... coquinou !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Mars 2007)

DSC?...


----------



## unizu carn (22 Mars 2007)

Je suis dans les "testicules", en ce moment... :love:
Et ce proverbe italien me vient &#224; l'esprit :
"La madre dei coglioni &#232; sempre incita".

Dit autrement : _La m&#232;re des couillons est toujours enceinte_.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2009)

Oh! Un bot!


----------



## julrou 15 (4 Septembre 2009)

Quel beau déterrage. :style:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Quel beau déterrage. :style:



N'est-ce pas ?... 
Alors tu te sors les pouces du fion, histoire de simplement rendre hommage aux métastasés de la tronche qui ont transpiré ici jadis... 

*
"Tu peux donner de la confiture aux cochons, c'est pas pour autant qu'ils vont te chier des pâtes de fruit"*... 

Celui là, je viens juste de te le démouler à chaud... :style:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Septembre 2009)

Un vieux thread vaut mieux que deux tu l'auras


----------



## WebOliver (5 Septembre 2009)

"Si tu vas à Clermont, tu perds ton pantalon"&#8230;


----------



## macinside (5 Septembre 2009)

Avoir la taupe au guichet


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *
> "Tu peux donner de la confiture aux cochons, c'est pas pour autant qu'ils vont te chier des pâtes de fruit"*...





macinside a dit:


> Avoir la taupe au guichet



Qu'est-ce que je disais ?...


----------



## macinside (5 Septembre 2009)

en attendant je vais aller "parachuter un gothique"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Septembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> en attendant je vais aller "parachuter un gothique"


Ça va pas remonter le niveau pour autant...

Tu vois, mon petit Mackie... dans ce fil, il y a ceux qui vraiment ont tenté, amoureux du langage qu'ils étaient, toutes proportions gardées et en toute modestie, de faire briller ici quelques perles qu'ils ont personnellement roulées à la main, ou qu'ils sont allés récolter, de ci, de là, dans des endroits où le commun fraye rarement...
Elles remontèrent ici parfois, pour égayer un tant soit peu le lecteur dés&#339;uvré et désabusé qui passait par là...
Maintenant, tu me fais réactualiser un constat amer :

La grossièreté est une attitude qui, à l'image d'une vieille maîtresse, peut être délaissée et redécouverte à loisirs...
La vulgarité est un état dont on ne sort qu'à grand peine...


----------



## toys (22 Septembre 2009)

l'insomnie s'est comme la calvitie s'est le matin devant le miroir que s'est le plus dure a supporter. 


(morgan papin 4H10 du matin)


----------



## stephaaanie (22 Septembre 2009)

Goëland qui s'gratte le gland, mauvais temps.
Goëland qui s'gratte le cul, pas bon signe non plus.







 Proverbe glané rive gauche au printemps.


----------



## Blisti (13 Décembre 2010)

|
|
|
|
|
\/​


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (14 Décembre 2010)

tout se perd, rien ne se créer, tout se transforme... on est pas dans la m.....


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Décembre 2010)

Un "tiens" vaut mieux que deux "tu l'auras" &#8230; Sauf peut-être s'il est question de bourre pif  :hosto:


----------



## da capo (14 Décembre 2010)

"tous les deux jusqu'à la mort,
mais toi d'abord"


----------

